# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  ещё 30-40 лет до мечты

## janu0320

удалено

----------


## janu0320

удалено

----------


## EnergyCOREs

У меня один из прошлых знакомых рассказывал про то, что когда служил в армии, у них был старлей, у которого не было жопы. Совсем. Звали его все "спина-спина-дырка".
10 см член как бы тоже не проблема. 
Руки, кстати, накачать - за год можно вполне. Хм, я вот задумался, у меня руки постоянно за ноги цепляются, и джинсы мне трудно найти.
Так вот, проблема не в тазу. Не подумывал сходить к психотерапевту? Это +/- недорого и многим помогает. Вообще, пытался решить проблему?

----------


## Deadsi

> Знаю что посоветуете, качай спину, грудь, плечи, терь см ниже пояса.


 во-первых, если уже знаешь, что посоветуют, то значит должен понимать, что это может хоть как-то помочь. все понимают, что быстрых и лёгких путей нет, но при этом сильно хотят всё здесь и сейчас. ты не подумай, я могу тебя понять. единственное, что могу посоветовать - это менять мышление. быть в кругу лиц, которым ты нравишься. если ты об этом написал, тем более сюда, значит тебя это очень мучает. возможно впадаешь в депрессивные состояния и ненавидишь себя. ты уже сделал первый шаг, что рассказал о своей проблеме. хочу пожелать тебе всего самого наилучшего.

----------


## janu0320

удалено

----------


## janu0320

удалено

----------


## janu0320

удалено

----------


## janu0320

удалено

----------


## tempo

О боже... 
Пропустив всё то нецензурное, что мог бы сказать о жопостраданиях, перейду сразу к:
1) Уморить себя голодом очень нелегко. На 20й день без еды (только вода) я вполне бодро перемещался на своих двоих по городу, только уши закладывает, наверное давление сильно ниже нормы.
2) Срочно нужен психиатр, или светский, или церковный.
Второй - лучше, хоть таблетками травить не станет.Попробуй, может, поехать в какой монастырь, изложить свою проблему и пожить-поработать там. А добрые бородатые няни присмотрят за скромным и нескоромным телесным питанием, и на лиичном примере покажут, что объёмистая жопа - не повод для суицида, но мощный фундамент для души  :Smile:

----------


## janu0320

Ну так я без воды голодал, к восьмому дню уже член в клитор превращается и во рту сухие комки слюны, органы немного болят.

----------


## janu0320

Когда-нибудь я сделаю повторную попытку голодовки. Но надо будет хорошо подготовиться, купить обезболивающие...проблема с досугом на первых порах, когда нечего делать, быстро сдаёшься. Тёплая вода нужна, у меня бойлер сдох. Нужно всё что даёт положительные эмоции, для смерти как и для жизни нужны эмоции. Побриться налысо. Нужна основательная подготовка.

----------


## janu0320

Летом пытался спасти котёнка из под подвала. Я его забрал слишком поздно, он умер у меня в ванной до истощения. Долго стонал, но последние пару часов что дышал он не издавал никаких звуков. Надеюсь моя смерть в последние моменты жизни тоже будет такая, безвучная.

----------


## Deadsi

> Не хочу ходить, провоцировать мысли о своём уродстве, Ходьба всегда эти мысли моментально провоцирует. надоело всё, ни секунды покоя, буквально.


 а ты не пробовал при ходьбе руки держать скрещенными на груди? или дело не в руках?
могу посоветовать медитацию mindfulness. методика очень практична и проста в использовании. повышает стрессоустойчивость путем осознанности.

----------


## janu0320

> а ты не пробовал при ходьбе руки держать скрещенными на груди? или дело не в руках?
> .


 Пробовал, так полегче, но так постоянно ходить тоже такое. Я сейчас дома хожу в кофте, руки в карманах всегда, так тоже немного полегче.

----------


## janu0320

Какое-то подобие сна сегодня было у меня, поспал два раза по 4 часа. Психика всё-равно не хочет мне за раз давать высыпаться. Надеюсь это не связано со вчерашним онанизмом, кот-й я делал в качестве эксперимента, для улучшения сна. Сегодня себя трогать не буду.

----------


## Remarque

Лично мне помогает достаточно быстро уснуть какой-нибудь сериал типа "Американской истории ужасов". Может, и тебе поможет. Посмотри, например, пять серий подряд. Возможно, потом и выспишься как следует.

----------


## janu0320

Поставил на закачку пять серий Манифеста. Но эти сериалы быстро закончатся, а мне бы что-нибудь повседневное для сна.

----------


## tempo

"Американская история ужасов" на ночь - это мощно... :смайлик_крученье_пальцем_у_виска:

----------


## Remarque

> Поставил на закачку пять серий Манифеста. Но эти сериалы быстро закончатся, а мне бы что-нибудь повседневное для сна.


 Я тоже так думал, но убедился в обратном. За последние годы американцы сняли кучу сериалов. Их и за год не пересмотришь, тем более, что регулярно выходит что-то новое.

Могу посоветовать страничку, где их смотрю. Тут их можно быстро бесплатно скачивать. Вот здесь: https://hdrip.xyz 

А "Манифест" я и сам ещё не смотрел. Погуглил. Вроде сюжет интересный. Посмотрю при случае.

----------


## Deadsi

ещё есть такой канал на йутубе "под гипнозом" с Владимиром Ефимовым. гипноз может помочь уснуть.

----------


## janu0320

У меня вроде немного улучшился сон, просыпаюсь уже не когда темно. Может часов 6 поспал, уже что-то, по крайней мере когда просыпаюсь не задаюсь вопросом я спал или лежал. 
Манифеста только половину серии осилил. Сериал неплохой, на половине сезона остановился. После дурки стало тяжело на чём-то сосредоточиться, на еде, фильмах. Целый день в старую онлайн игру играю, где не требуется усидчивость.
Жду когда ломбарды откроют, чтобы денег на депозит в покер найти. Хоть что-то буду зарабатывать пока искать работу буду. 
Может и не стоит искать работу, я хочу периодически делать попытки голодать, хотя бы чувствовать что я это могу делать, как я при работе это смогу делать. 
Ещё один день отмучено.

----------


## name pame

Кто вам впервые сказал, что что-то не так с вашим тазом? Может это не ваши мысли? Кто-то из навязал, а вы живёте так всю жизнь и себя мучаете. А не знали бы, что иметь такой таз не нормально, и жили бы себе и думали бы, что с вами все ок. Все люди разные по внешности, у каждого свои особенности. С точки зрения природы и эволюции все, кто дожил до наших дней, красивы. Значит ваша форма таза целесообразна, если ее носители существуют тысячи лет. Опубликуйте свое фото и я вам скажу, что вы нормально выглядите. Почему бы вам не прверить мне и не начать воспринимать себя в соответствии с моими словами? Я честный человек. 
На что вы живёте, если у вас нет работы? Это уже вопрос чисто для себя.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Опубликуйте свое фото


 Можно даже не целиком, а только проблемную область. Кажется, здесь именно так принято).

----------


## name pame

Так проблему же тс видит именно в пропорциях. Что таз шире груди. А там может и к носу претензии начнутся...

----------


## tempo

Иногда думаю, что немцы были не так уж неправы, применяя радикальные методы лечения.
Долго ли осталось ждать того счастливого дня, когда полудурок решит от онанизма перейти к охоте?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Так проблему же тс видит именно в пропорциях. Что таз шире груди.


 А, вот в чём дело... Так какая же это проблема, грудь всегда можно увеличить). Я слышала, пластические хирурги в Южной Корее чудеса творят).




> А там может и к носу претензии начнутся...


 Давайте решать проблемы по мере их поступления).

----------


## janu0320

> Кто вам впервые сказал, что что-то не так с вашим тазом? Может это не ваши мысли? Кто-то из навязал, а вы живёте так всю жизнь и себя мучаете. А не знали бы, что иметь такой таз не нормально, и жили бы себе


 Вот вы мне впервые сказали. Мать часто говорила что мне надо поправится, а я понимал что она это говорит чтобы выровнять мне тело, в лишнем весе так сказать. Больше никто не говорил, вы первый(я), но это не значит что проблемы нет, точно также как мало какая баба скажет мужику что у него маленький член, если у него действительно маленький.




> и думали бы, что с вами все ок. Все люди разные по внешности, у каждого свои особенности. С точки зрения природы и эволюции все, кто дожил до наших дней, красивы. Значит ваша форма таза целесообразна, если ее носители существуют тысячи лет. Опубликуйте свое фото и я вам скажу, что вы нормально выглядите. Почему бы вам не прверить мне и не начать воспринимать себя в соответствии с моими словами? Я честный человек.
> На что вы живёте, если у вас нет работы? Это уже вопрос чисто для себя.


 Даже если я покажу вам квазимодо, вы изначально настроены сказать что у меня всё нормально, а не объективно оценить мою внешность. У меня были мысли сфоткать себя, но нет на что фоткать, последний и единственный смартфон что у меня был давно успешно разбит.

На что я живу, к чему такие вопросы, понятно что меня родители кормят, точнее мать. Это попытка пристыдить меня? Может и действительно лучше бы не кормила, сдох бы быстрее. 

PS как тут убого редактирование работает

----------


## janu0320

> Иногда думаю, что немцы были не так уж неправы, применяя радикальные методы лечения.
> Долго ли осталось ждать того счастливого дня, когда полудурок решит от онанизма перейти к охоте?


 спс за полудурка

----------


## janu0320

> Так проблему же тс видит именно в пропорциях. Что таз шире груди. А там может и к носу претензии начнутся...


 Я на пропорциях акцент не делал. И да, с носом у меня тоже есть проблема, немного кривой, но это заметно тока на фотографиях, в зеркале нормально.

----------


## Irjdjjd

Широкий таз - прекрасная природная особенность богатыря, бодибилдера, качатт плечи надо

----------


## tempo

name pame, проблема не в тазу, а в чайнике.
Проблему может решить или очень умелый ремонтник, затратив персонально огромное количество сил, или создание среды, в которой кукушкин п-ц будет не так заметен.
Он же сюда не за рациональными доводами пришёл, а за хоть каким-то принятием его в том виде, в каком к 30 (!) годикам сложилось.
Если будут сняты претензии к жопе - появятся к носу. Или члену. Или цвету волос.
И мы дружно кинемся срать ссылками на магазинчег суперкрасок, ага.

----------


## janu0320

Каких рациональных доводов от вас ждать? вы можете не видеть моих изъянов, я могу, это не значит что их нет, если их мало кто видит. Как говорят, главное себе нравится, так вот себе я не нравлюсь, мягко говоря. Не надо тут меня оскорблять, ты не самый умный, чтобы позволять себе такое. Лучше бы подсказали где могут операцию сделать на тазу, у меня тогда бы хоть какой-то стимул появился жить.

----------


## janu0320

Да, без таза я мог бы придраться к носу, ещё к чему-то, но дело в том что это решаемо, что успокаивает и даёт жить дальше, как жирной бабе думающей что когда-нибудь она похудеет. Меня ничего не успокаивает.

----------


## janu0320

> А, вот в чём дело... Так какая же это проблема, грудь всегда можно увеличить). Я слышала, пластические хирурги в Южной Корее чудеса творят).
> 
> 
> Давайте решать проблемы по мере их поступления).


 Я могу весь список огласить. Фимоз, Рост ниже среднего, кривой нос, пару кривых зубов, брови как у хача( почти монобровь, если не выщипывать по середине), полностью седая голова( спс греческим корням). Вы наверное хотите мне ещё советов дать, вот можете давать.

----------


## Remarque

Чувак, твои проблемы решаемы. Когда вирус сойдёт на нет, поезжай на заработки в Россию, Польшу, Чехию или ещё куда-нибудь. Когда накопишь хотя бы 5.000 евро, тогда и операцию сделать сможешь, а уж клиники, где подобное делают, обязательно найдутся. А пока что просто терпи.

----------


## name pame

Вы правы. Давайте примем тс таким, каким он есть. Он никого не убил, не покалечил, может даже не обокрал. Не много успел сделать для своего возраста, но это не порок. Даже здоровье ещё не посажено, может делать что хочет. Все ок.

----------


## name pame

Единственное - слишком шуганный. Все в штыки воспринимает. Не верю, что ему никто не указывает постоянно на его недостатки. Откуда тогда такая настороженность?

----------


## tempo

Remarque, какие заработки, перекрестись.
Там психиатр нужен, даже не психолог.
Жопа _у_же плеч, но недостаточно, ох, катастрофа...

----------


## janu0320

> Единственное - слишком шуганный. Все в штыки воспринимает. Не верю, что ему никто не указывает постоянно на его недостатки. Откуда тогда такая настороженность?


 Про какую настороженность спрашиваешь, про вопрос за счёт чего я живу? а как ещё можно этот вопрос понять, много вариантов может быть как не работать выживать? да, я альфонс, чо нет.

----------


## janu0320

> Чувак, твои проблемы решаемы. Когда вирус сойдёт на нет, поезжай на заработки в Россию, Польшу, Чехию или ещё куда-нибудь. Когда накопишь хотя бы 5.000 евро, тогда и операцию сделать сможешь, а уж клиники, где подобное делают, обязательно найдутся. А пока что просто терпи.


 А как же клятва Гиппократа??

----------


## janu0320

> Remarque, какие заработки, перекрестись.
> Там психиатр нужен, даже не психолог.
> Жопа _у_же плеч, но недостаточно, ох, катастрофа...


 Для меня да, катастрофа. Канешно, не было никогда такого чтобы делали пластическую операцию и были довольны, так и оставались недовольными, все проблемы же в голове, а не вне, все, без исключения.

----------


## Wasted

Ну широкая жопа для мужика это неприятно, конечно, но не смертельно, тем более что она у тебя всё-таки Уже плеч. Раскачай верх так, чтобы руки торчали в стороны, тогда и сам стесняться перестанешь и другие оглядываться будут. Но тебе сразу бошку полечить нужно, сделай тебе сейчас узкую жопу, станешь на другое загоняться.

----------


## janu0320

Жопа и у женщин уже плеч, видимо имеется ввиду уже груди. Нет, у меня не уже груди, ток в объёме, но не в ширину. Да пойду к психиатру, через месяц, заепло уже всё. Ток сомневаюсь что мне помогут АДы кот-е мне выпишут, всё-таки у меня сильная дисморфобия, а не просто "я жирная".

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Единственное - слишком шуганный.


 Бессердечные ублюдки. Совсем зашугали беднягу. Лучше бы сказали, что с жопой делать. Я переживаю за него.

----------


## tempo

Феня, во всём надо искать плюсы.
Юкрэйна, как и светоч-град на холме, ещё только тщится обзавестись американской необъятной жопой, а у него уже всё готово  :Smile: 
Останется только перекрасить шкуру в афроамериканский цвет, и купить рыжий парик ))
Потом отрезать ногу и начать трахаться в жопу, чтоб уж все достоинства в одном флаконе были ))

----------


## Remarque

> А как же клятва Гиппократа??


 так они же не убьют тебя)

----------


## Remarque

> Бессердечные ублюдки. Совсем зашугали беднягу. Лучше бы сказали, что с жопой делать. Я переживаю за него.


 В принципе, ему можно ли похудеть, либо набрать вес так, чтобы верхняя часть тела стала шире нижней.

----------


## janu0320

Опять проснулся когда темно, я уж думал с этим покончено.

----------


## janu0320

> Бессердечные ублюдки. Совсем зашугали беднягу. Лучше бы сказали, что с жопой делать. Я переживаю за него.


 Вам смешная тема, мне нет. Покажите мне тему в кот-й нельзя смеяться? Наверное умерли родители, дети, неизлечимая болезнь, а мои проблемы вас не впечатляют.

У меня умерла кошка летом, в возрасте 1.5 года. Я даже ныл потом в той же ветке где люди теряли своих детей. Я её вырастил с первого дня, для меня она была как мой ребёнок. Но это вас тоже не впечатлит, напишите просто животное.

----------


## janu0320

Забавно что пишут твоя проблема ..ня, но тебе надо к психиатру, даже не к психологу. Если моя проблема херня, зачем мне к психиатру. Если бы у меня умер ребёнок, вы бы не насмехались надо мной что моя проблема не стоит внимания, а в чём разница, если мне это приносит сильную боль. Я точно так же могу насмехаться что потерять родителя или своего ребёнка это мелочь, от этого правее я не стану. А вы давите кол-вом, как-будто от этого вы правее становитесь в своём мнении. В моей шкуре вы не были, чтобы насмехаться надо мной.

----------


## janu0320

> name pame, проблема не в тазу, а в чайнике.
> 
> Он же сюда не за рациональными доводами пришёл, а за хоть каким-то принятием его в том виде, в каком к 30 (!) годикам сложилось.


 Что ты от меня хочешь услышать или чтобы я сделал? да я ничтожество к своим 30 годам, да я хочу хоть какое-то принятие меня в таком жалком виде, хоть и знаю что нихрена не получу. Что вы от меня хотите я не понимаю, ваши проблемы тяжелее моих? ну извините блять, я не виноват что у меня ко всему прочему ниги и руки на месте, не умерли все родители, нет неизлечимых болезней, и жена не изменяла( только бывшая интернет-любовь).

----------


## janu0320

> так они же не убьют тебя)


 Так я же не за себя, я не боюсь. Я за врачей, что они могут отказать в операции. Хотя не думаю что это слишком сложно, читаешь в интернете, буквально с нуля в нек-х случаях собирают таз.

----------


## janu0320

> Ну широкая жопа для мужика это неприятно, конечно, но не смертельно, тем более что она у тебя всё-таки Уже плеч. Раскачай верх так, чтобы руки торчали в стороны, тогда и сам стесняться перестанешь и другие оглядываться будут. Но тебе сразу бошку полечить нужно, сделай тебе сейчас узкую жопу, станешь на другое загоняться.


 Месяц назад я лежал в дурке, меня не впечатлило их лечении. С каждым днём мне там становилось всё хуже и хуже, доходило до того что я выискивал новые трещинки на стене чтобы зацепиться за что-то новое. Я там ещё больше сходил с ума. Таблы что я там пил, типа для сна, от них сон у меня лучше не становился. Мою голову ещё не все таблетки берут. Я то схожу ещё раз, но особо в эффективность таблеток я не верю. Читаю в гугле, 80% помогает от дисморфобии, остальным нет, ахуенно, я непременно попаду в те 80, у меня ведь лёгкая дисморфобия, вообще херня.

----------


## janu0320

> Если будут сняты претензии к жопе - появятся к носу. Или члену. Или цвету волос.
> И мы дружно кинемся срать ссылками на магазинчег суперкрасок, ага.


 Свои проблемы не надо решать, надо все проблемы за раз таблами решать, я понял. А что в этом настоящего, в твоих таблетках? я то подсяду на них, потому что уже не выдерживаю.

----------


## janu0320

> Иногда думаю, что немцы были не так уж неправы, применяя радикальные методы лечения.
> Долго ли осталось ждать того счастливого дня, когда полудурок решит от онанизма перейти к охоте?


 К охоте, прям нашёл пикапера. Я расслабится даже лёжа или сидя не могу, ты предлагаешь мне хотеть секс. К тому же у меня ещё проблемы в общении, двух слов связать не могу. Вот "переписываюсь" на баду с одной, прошли все стандартные вопросы хобби, работа, и я уже не знаю что у неё спрашивать. Даже о себе нечего рассказать, так как у меня даже не дом-работа-дом, а дом-дом. Вот она спрашивает "Может о себе что-то расскажешь?", что я ей расскажу, что тему создал на суицид форуме??

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вот она спрашивает "Может о себе что-то расскажешь?"


 О жопе ей расскажи. Хочешь - о своей, а хочешь - о той, в которой ты уже очень давно и прочно застрял.
Ладно... Чёт мне как-то надоело всё это... пойду...

----------


## janu0320

> О жопе ей расскажи. Хочешь - о своей, а хочешь - о той, в которой ты уже очень давно и прочно застрял.
> Ладно... Чёт мне как-то надоело всё это... пойду...


 Что тебе всё это надоело?

----------


## tempo

janu0320,

1. несмотря на 30 лет, ты абсолютно несамостоятелен.
2. Поскольку тебе УЖЕ 30 лет, самостоятельным ты никогда не будешь.
3. следовательно, нужно:
3.1. или искать внешнюю опору
3.2. или заканчивать коптить небо.
3.3. автономное существование возможно только в случае случения случайного чуда, в виде кого-то, кто возьмёт на себя труд вынянчить тебя. Это крайне, исчезающе маловероятно.

----------


## janu0320

Мне больше всего нравится пункт 3.2, но пока что два года безуспешных попыток воплотить его в жизнь.

----------


## janu0320

Про внешнюю опору я не очень понял.

----------


## janu0320

Хоть кто-то правду сказал.

----------


## Remarque

> Так я же не за себя, я не боюсь. Я за врачей, что они могут отказать в операции. Хотя не думаю что это слишком сложно, читаешь в интернете, буквально с нуля в нек-х случаях собирают таз.


 Так и в России, и на Украине найдутся врачи, которые не откажут, даже если это будет не совсем легально. А вообще, Феникс тебе уже дала верное направление. Нужно искать в Южной Корее. У тамошних врачей хорошая репутация. Но намного затратнее было бы постараться изменить пропорции тела путём физических нагрузок.

----------


## Remarque

в смысле, намного менее затратнее

----------


## Remarque

> К охоте, прям нашёл пикапера. Я расслабится даже лёжа или сидя не могу, ты предлагаешь мне хотеть секс. К тому же у меня ещё проблемы в общении, двух слов связать не могу. Вот "переписываюсь" на баду с одной, прошли все стандартные вопросы хобби, работа, и я уже не знаю что у неё спрашивать. Даже о себе нечего рассказать, так как у меня даже не дом-работа-дом, а дом-дом. Вот она спрашивает "Может о себе что-то расскажешь?", что я ей расскажу, что тему создал на суицид форуме??


 Думаю, можешь смело рассказать ей о своих проблемах. Если проникнется сочувствуем - хорошо, а если нет, то нах тебе она вообще нужна?

----------


## tempo

Ну, 3.2 так 3.2.
Уж точно не безумие с подрезкой таза, которая к тому же никогда не будет реализована.
Потому как стоить это будет не 5.000 евро, а 10 минимум.

Но вариант 3.1 всё ж лучше.

... не перестаю удивляться чуду божию - сколь разнообразен мозговой пиздец. Свободная воля в полный рост, @ля.

----------


## janu0320

> Так и в России, и на Украине найдутся врачи, которые не откажут, даже если это будет не совсем легально. А вообще, Феникс тебе уже дала верное направление. Нужно искать в Южной Корее. У тамошних врачей хорошая репутация. Но намного затратнее было бы постараться изменить пропорции тела путём физических нагрузок.


 Спасибо, для меня это поддержка. Надеюсь это правда.

----------


## janu0320

> в смысле, намного менее затратнее


 Денег на качалку нету. Пойду работать, пойду и в качалку запишусь. Но всё-равно не хотелось бы себя этим ограничивать, меня эти бёдра так долго мучали, что это уже идея фикс их изменить, а не просто компенсировать.

----------


## janu0320

> Ну, 3.2 так 3.2.
> Уж точно не безумие с подрезкой таза, которая к тому же никогда не будет реализована.
> Потому как стоить это будет не 5.000 евро, а 10 минимум.
> 
> Но вариант 3.1 всё ж лучше.
> 
> ... не перестаю удивляться чуду божию - сколь разнообразен мозговой пиздец. Свободная воля в полный рост, @ля.


 Думаю пока придерживаться 3.2, а чтобы не сойти с ума окончательно параллельно делать 3.1.

ЧТо посоветуешь?

Это безумие мне бы помогло, да и что в этом безумного, если хороший врач сделает операцию. Безумием же не считается увеличить себе рост илизаровам, а мой случай чем сильно отличается, тем что я один такой?

----------


## janu0320

> Ну, 3.2 так 3.2.
> 
> Потому как стоить это будет не 5.000 евро, а 10 минимум.
> .


 У меня в трейдинге на бетфаире неплохо получается торговать, только нет суммы кот-й бы я мог торговать.

----------


## janu0320

*tempo*, так что посоветуешь, помимо сдохнуть и сходить к психиатру?

----------


## janu0320

Видимо я безнадёжный случай для советов.

----------


## janu0320

Заложил внешний жёсткий в ломбард, пополню покер, надеюсь я не разучился в него играть и поле не усилилось. Поиграю немного, смогу убедиться что не разучился и буду искать работу реал. Хз кем работу искать, нихрена не умею. Дворником я не пойду за 3500 гривень, с покера больше надеюсь будет выходить. Почтальоном не берут, отдают предпочтение бабам. Кладовщики часто требуются, но я невнимательный, я потеряюсь во всех этих накладных.

----------


## Remarque

> Видимо я безнадёжный случай для советов.


 Так ты уже получил советы) Пока что просто выжидай, когда вирус сойдёт на нет. А потом уже можно будет, например, поехать в Польшу на уборку яблок. Особых навыков для  такой работы не нужно.

----------


## Remarque

> Заложил внешний жёсткий в ломбард, пополню покер, надеюсь я не разучился в него играть и поле не усилилось. Поиграю немного, смогу убедиться что не разучился и буду искать работу реал. Хз кем работу искать, нихрена не умею. Дворником я не пойду за 3500 гривень, с покера больше надеюсь будет выходить. Почтальоном не берут, отдают предпочтение бабам. Кладовщики часто требуются, но я невнимательный, я потеряюсь во всех этих накладных.


 Ну можно ещё, наверное, попробовать продавцом на рынок. Или в ЖКХ. Там есть сотрудники, ходящие по подъездам и считывающие счётчики.

----------


## Remarque

> Спасибо, для меня это поддержка. Надеюсь это правда.


 . 
Не за что) По поводу Южной Кореи - правда.

Сеул в Южной Корее — современная мекка пластической хирургии, сюда каждый год приезжает 7,5 миллионов человек. Корейская хирургия считается самой радикальной. 

Корейская хирургия действительно творит чудеса. Во многих странах хирурги не берутся за операцию по изменению формы челюсти, так как это действительно сложная операция. Именно поэтому в Корею приезжают из Японии, Китая и других стран, чтобы изменить внешность. 

Корея сейчас переживает бум пластической хирургии. Новейшие медицинские технологии позволили Корее стать «Меккой» для медицинских туристов. Большая конкуренция между клиниками позволяет держать цены в 2-4 раза дешевле средних по миру. В Сеуле существует квартал Кеннам-гу, который называют «поясом красоты», поскольку в нем сконцентрировано более 500 клиник пластической хирургии. 

Многие родители дарят пластику свои детям на совершеннолетие, или как подарок за хорошие отметки в школе. Поход к хирургу — подобно лечению у стоматолога. 

Из–за массового открытия новых клиник пластической хирургии и даже переквалификации обычных врачей на пластических хирургов, операции стали значительно доступнее. То, что в США стоит порядка 10–12 тысяч долларов, в Корее можно сделать за 2-3 тысячи без потери качества.   

вот пара ссылок, либо сам погугли и чудесах корейской пластики

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/asiamix/...289100acafab71

https://happybaby39.ru/chudesa-plast...yuzhnoj-koree/

----------


## Remarque

> Денег на качалку нету. Пойду работать, пойду и в качалку запишусь. Но всё-равно не хотелось бы себя этим ограничивать, меня эти бёдра так долго мучали, что это уже идея фикс их изменить, а не просто компенсировать.


 .Ну пока что вместо качалки можно просто заниматься подтягиванием и отжиманием. 
Отжиматься можно вот как: 20 раз обычным способом - небольшая пауза - 20 раз с ногами на кровати, а руками на полу - пауза - 20 раз на полу, но руки уже на книгах.

А вообще, тебе ещё нужна штанга с блинами. Может, тебё её даже кто-нибудь подарит, если дашь в своём Мариуполе частное объявление. 

Ещё можно заниматься приседанием с весом и вытянутыму руками. В общем с гантелями или штангой в руках.

Вот Газманова в одном интервью спросили, каким образом он трениерутся для своих сальто на сцене. Он помимо прочего сказал, что по 100 раз приседает.

----------


## janu0320

> .Ну пока что вместо качалки можно просто заниматься подтягиванием и отжиманием. 
> Отжиматься можно вот как: 20 раз обычным способом - небольшая пауза - 20 раз с ногами на кровати, а руками на полу - пауза - 20 раз на полу, но руки уже на книгах.
> 
> А вообще, тебе ещё нужна штанга с блинами. Может, тебё её даже кто-нибудь подарит, если дашь в своём Мариуполе частное объявление. 
> 
> Ещё можно заниматься приседанием с весом и вытянутыму руками. В общем с гантелями или штангой в руках.
> 
> Вот Газманова в одном интервью спросили, каким образом он трениерутся для своих сальто на сцене. Он помимо прочего сказал, что по 100 раз приседает.


 У меня есть тока пару гантелей весом 8 кг. Подтягивался я тока раз, в лучшие времена, да и не на чем дома. Штангу мне никто не подарит, с чего бы, за то какой я несчастный с широким тазом.

Отжимания буду делать, ток книг у меня нет.

----------


## janu0320

Бывшая меня демотивирует, рассказываю что хочу учить что-то по программированию, а она меня демотивирует, тебе лучше туда не соваться, ты максимум на верстальщика тянешь. Вот нахера мне такое писать, чтобы я продолжал попытки суицида. Возможно я настолько тупой и ничего не тяну, но зачем мне об этом говорить. Настроение ещё ниже упало после неё. Сегодня я кажется вообще не спал, пару часов максимум. Я как-то остро реагирую на демотивацию, заметил, что-то не то скажут, у меня ещё больше ухудшается сон.

----------


## janu0320

Причём на др недавно поздравляла, желала типа чтобы ты хотя бы деньги зарабатывал, а сейчас демотивирует, аргументируя тем что программистам всегда надо доучиваться, что это очень тяжело. А что для меня есть другие варианты. Посоветовала экспедитора, погуглил, у нас нет ничего такого по обучению. Настраивался на водителя троллейбуса пойти учиться после карантина, пишет это опасно с моей психикой. С моей психикой вообще не очень жить, я существую, а не живу, так что мне теперь, продолжать попытки суицида. Её слова как призыв к суициду, желаю тебе хотя бы деньги зарабатывать и следом ничего не учи, ничего не пытайся. Как это ещё понимать. Это вторая мать, кот-я никогда ничего мне не позволяла делать, даже есть постыдные вещи кот-е я побоюсь здесь рассказывать, всегда демотивировала меня.

----------


## janu0320

> Думаю, можешь смело рассказать ей о своих проблемах. Если проникнется сочувствуем - хорошо, а если нет, то нах тебе она вообще нужна?


 Да чёрт его знает, нет у меня желания жаловаться ей, она и так односложными предложениями отвечает. Кому жаловаться у меня есть пара женщин в телеге+бывшая, и вы. Я ей( с баду) вчера вообще ничего не писал. Добавилось пару контактов в телеге, на них не хватает сил. Я как-то напишу несколько сообщений, устаю, приляга на диван, полежу немного, потом ещё что придумываю написать. Общаться по нормальному мне как-то тяжело.

----------


## janu0320

Что-то я попробовал покер, не получается. Я на это не рассчитывал, теперь не знаю что делать. Ждать окончания карантина и идти работать дворником за 3500. Бесит, у меня есть навыки трейдинга, но нет денег им заниматься. Сам придумывал как торговать, нигде ничего не вычитывал, пр-и, за месяц вник в то что мне нужно было. Но что толку, не сотней гривень же трейдить.

----------


## Irjdjjd

> у меня есть навыки трейдинга, но нет денег им заниматься. Сам придумывал как торговать, нигде ничего не вычитывал, пр-и, за месяц вник в то что мне нужно было. Но что толку, не сотней гривень же трейдить.


 Трейдинга? Форекс? БО? Там же 90% сливают, да и за месяц...) люди годами изучают и то не все могут торговать а тут за месяц))

----------


## janu0320

> Трейдинга? Форекс? БО? Там же 90% сливают, да и за месяц...) люди годами изучают и то не все могут торговать а тут за месяц))


 Не Форекс, БО что такое я вообще не знаю. На спортивной бирже Бетфаир. Там не столько трейдинг, сколько ты выступаешь в роли мини букмекера, прибыль всё же делают игроки кот-е просто заходят сделать ставку. Да, за месяц, но там ничего особо трудного, выбирать рынки правильно надо, время захода, страховку продумать. Да, за месяц. На небольшую сумму выходили где-то 1-1.5% в день. Мне бы тысяч десять, чтобы хотя бы дворником не работать. Я же ещё тормоз, мне любое устройство на работу будет нервоз и унижения, я же туплю на ходу. Я нормально соображаю только дома, а среди людей теряюсь, социфоб же.

----------


## janu0320

Чтобы вернуться в чипдампинг мне нужно 4 тысячи, но даже столько я не найду, без работы. А куда идти, хрен его знает.

----------


## janu0320

Скачал слитый на sharewood курс фронтед нетологии, а что с ним делать, без настроения. Хочу пойти в шаговскую академию в Марике, а прежде подготовиться курсами из инета. Бывшая сказала что я не потяну, максимум верстальщиком за копейки смогу работать. Она умеет подбодрить, говорит всё что думает).

----------


## janu0320

Надоело всё, вся эта борьба ни за что.

----------


## tempo

janu0320, чего я точно НЕ посоветую - заниматься хернёй с обрезанием таза.
Покеры-букмекеры - тоже. И там и там нужно острое внимание к деталям и учёт многих факторов. Что для тебя вряд ли возможно. А без учёта всё превратится в рулетку, с практически гаарантированным проигрышем.

Нужно что-то реальное. Ну вот хоть на маминой швейной машинке масок наструячить, пока спрос есть.

----------


## janu0320

Почитал за свою компьютерную академию в городе, пишут ещё та шарага. Я витал в иллюзиях, что добрые дяди научат зарабатывать меня кеш. Руки опускаются.

----------


## janu0320

*tempo*Спс, ты очень помогаешь.

----------


## janu0320

> И там и там нужно острое внимание к деталям и учёт многих факторов. Что для тебя вряд ли возможно.


 Почему это вряд ли, я играл в плюс раньше. Но тогда у меня был доступ к обучающим видео в покерной школе, я знал как играть, а сейчас доступа нет. Аккаунт не привязался к школе для начисления поинтов от рума, с последующим доступом к новым обучающим материалам. А сейчас я не знаю как играть, забыл, и соответственно играю в минус. На трейдинге я месяц в плюс торговал, здесь ты не убьёшь у меня мотивацию. Месяц это мало для проверки своих навыков, но точно я пока этим не брошу заниматься потому что ты считаешь меня дурачком. Скорее я дурачком буду слушая всё что ты скажешь с открытым ртом и беспрекословно слушаясь. Ты можешь быть умнее меня, но ты же не помочь мне сюда заходишь, а по насмехаться.

----------


## janu0320

Хотя бы "вряд ли" пишет, спс и на этом.

----------


## tempo

покер и ставки как способ заработать.
Ну-ну. Желаю больших успехов, как только с неба упадут то ли 4000 гриен, то ли 4000 евро.
А до тех светлых пор посидишь на шее у мамы, мечтая о новом тазе, даже не пытаясь накачать торс и трицепсы.
Форточку только не закрывай, а то свёрнутые из купюр самолётики мимо пролетят.

Но для начала лучше всего посетить как минимум психолога. Ибо, как верно заметил твой соотечественник М.Жванецкий: "Может, в консерватории что-то подправить?"

----------


## janu0320

> покер и ставки как способ заработать.
> Ну-ну. Желаю больших успехов, как только с неба упадут то ли 4000 гриен, то ли 4000 евро.


 Покажи где я писал про ставки??? Бетфаир это прежде всего спортивная биржа, позже они запустили свою собственную букмекерскую контору, я даже застал это время когда они были только биржей.

https://d.radikal.ru/d21/2004/30/92059f33f58e.png

https://a.radikal.ru/a11/2004/18/c0726e987499.png

Там где плюс 15 это не торговля была, а обычная ставка, только маленькие показатели результат торговли, также я не считал результаты на рынке 1Х2, так как я там сильно экспериментировал. На другом рынке я тоже экспериментировал и допускал ошибки, но там я чувствовал себя уверенно. Знакомый мне ещё давал 125 баксов в долг торговать из под его аккаунт, уже после того как я свои силы на копейки попробовал( где-то полтенник у меня был, или даже меньше), ему я тоже около месяца стабильно в день делал +1%. Я же не по итогу месяца случайно вышел в плюс, а каждый день спокойно его делал. У знакомого просил в долг в надежде что набью ему репутацию и он даст мне на торговлю большую сумму, зарабатывает он норм, но я угодил в дурку на три недели и этот придурок подумал что я хочу его кинуть, и сам свои деньги просрал( не смог пройти верификацию, на себя же). Этих результатов мало чтобы говорить что я умею торговать, но точно я не буду это дело забрасывать потому что ты меня высмеиваешь, тем более что трейдинг меня вообще не давил по тому сколько ему внимание надо оказывать. Я раз в час заходил проверять ставки, можно было даже реже, можно было даже с углублённой страховкой поставить утром и проверить вечером, но тогда бы выходило тока 0.3%. Можешь высмеивать дальше дурачка-психа, я не заброшу. Я и не говорил что возлагаю все надежды на трейдинг, я ищу работу, ищу учёбу, учебные материалы. Учиться правда не знаю на кого, программиста я по всей видимости не тяну, английский я не знаю. Думаю может пойти в морское училище в Марике. Я хз куда.

----------


## janu0320

> Но для начала лучше всего посетить как минимум психолога. Ибо, как верно заметил твой соотечественник М.Жванецкий: "Может, в консерватории что-то подправить?"


  Нет бл..ь, я десять страниц утверждаю что я нормальный( хоть так и сказала психолог в психиатрии, но это одна встреча была). Тыкани пальцем где я говорю что мне не нужна помощь. Спс канешно что напоминаешь, чтобы я не забыл.

----------


## Remarque

Ну на спортивных ставках действительно вполне реально заработать. По крайней мере, небольшие суммы.

----------


## tempo

Remarquку, ау, ку-ку!
В лотерею тоже вполне реально заработать. Но не всем. А гарантированно - держателю аттракциона.
Впрочем, ради мечты можно и на маминой сисе повисеть. В 30 лет.
То, что ты делаешь сейчас - подсовываешь обманку *неразумному*. И я подозреваю, даже не понимаешь этого.

----------


## janu0320

Не вникая в тему начинается умничание про золотую лихорадку и лопаты.

----------


## tempo

janu0320, в (полуу)точку!
Лихорадка в полный рост, но не золотая.

----------


## janu0320

> janu0320, в (полуу)точку!
> Лихорадка в полный рост, но не золотая.


 Я кажется внятно сказал что трейдинг не отнимал у меня много времени, и что на нём я не зациклен. Тебе сильно по "умничать" тянет, но дождись не выдуманного повода.

----------


## janu0320

> То, что ты делаешь сейчас - подсовываешь обманку *неразумному*. И я подозреваю, даже не понимаешь этого.


 Тебе то что, я и так ходячий покойник.

----------


## janu0320

Перспектива где-то учиться дольше года меня не прельщает, в 31 год. Сил уже ни на что нет.

----------


## janu0320

Может в наркоторговлю уйти, под страхом сесть за решётку быстрее решусь умереть. Хотел псилоцибы выращивать, найду что продавать. К сожалению на окраине живу, возле лесопосадки, могу уйти в иллюзии что я в безопасности. Но всё-равно на меня должен будет стресс давить, от такого рода деятельности. На бетфаир как я уже говорил выше я не возлагаю надежды что вечность смогу зарабатывать. Обрести профессию уже нет сил, не в 31, будучи одиноким с набором комплексов.

----------


## janu0320

> Remarquку, ау, ку-ку!
> 
> Впрочем, ради мечты можно и на маминой сисе повисеть. В 30 лет.


 Если я пойду работать чуть более чем за сто баксов дворником, ты будешь доволен? Тока чот меня терзают смутные сомнения что с такой зп я не продолжу висеть на маминой сиське.

----------


## Remarque

В твоём случае нужна эмиграция, если тебя на Украине ничего особо не держит. Жди окончания кризиса и ищи варианты переехать в более обеспеченную страну.
А торговля наркотиками ничем хорошим не кончится.

----------


## janu0320

*Remarque*Что я буду делать в более обеспеченной стране, самогоном торговать?? я в Украине человек второго сорта, где-то на западе я вообще буду человеком третьего сорта.

----------


## Remarque

Ну вот я сам живу в Германии. Здесь хватает вакансий без особых навыков. Можно, например, устроиться, сортировщиком товара на полки магазинов. Такой работы тут полно. Или на всякие заводы в качестве помощника-упаковщика продукции. Зарплаты на таких вакансиях вполне хватит на жизнь.

----------


## janu0320

Забугор имеет смысл с семьей уезжать жить, а что толку самому жить в Германии, спускать всё на не дешёвых шлюх. На заработки может быть, жить там, смысла я не вижу.

----------


## Remarque

Всё правильно. В твоем случае - лишь на заработки. А у меня здесь родители, братья и сестра, но и мы планируем вернуться насовсем в Россию. 

Зарплаты в Германии за 6 месяцев тебе хватит на Украине на год. То есть, ты можешь здесь работать на сезонных работах 3-4 месяца, а потом возвращаться на Украину. Заработанных денег тебе хватит как минимум на несколько месяцев, а может, и на полгода. А потом вновь в Германию на сезонные заработки. И так по кругу.

----------


## Сашаа

> В твоём случае нужна эмиграция, если тебя на Украине ничего особо не держит. Жди окончания кризиса и ищи варианты переехать в более обеспеченную страну.
> А торговля наркотиками ничем хорошим не кончится.


 Вы совершено правы.Жизнь наркоторговца минимум неделя и максимум месяц.Заработать сказка для дураков,
сломать жизнь да.После тюрьмы он будете как изгой общества.

----------


## janu0320

> Вы совершено правы.Жизнь наркоторговца минимум неделя и максимум месяц.Заработать сказка для дураков,
> сломать жизнь да.После тюрьмы он будете как изгой общества.


 Я и так изгой общества.

----------


## janu0320

Закладчики мало "живут", как ты сказал месяц-два, а до вышки наоборот редко добираются. Без пушечного мяса самоубийство будет этим делом заниматься. Я и сам как-то думал закладчиком устроиться, даже письмо в магазин написал, но бывшая вовремя отговорила от этого помутнения рассудка.

----------


## Сашаа

Пока нет.Дальше даже дворником не возьмут.А большие деньги,это сказка.Я видел как одного парня опера брали.

----------


## Сашаа

Мне на улице предлагали,но я отказался.Наверное увидели во мне отчаянье,они таких и ищут увы
кто попал в беду.

----------


## janu0320

https://b.radikal.ru/b20/2004/07/14df0c53434a.png ,сделал минимальный депозит на Бетфаир, руку продолжать набивать. Но я должен бросить это дело, Темпо так сказал.
Жаль я доверие спонсора потерял, теперь на заработки надо ехать.

----------


## Сашаа

Да сейчас ехать нет смысла,границы закрыты.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вы совершено правы.Жизнь наркоторговца минимум неделя и максимум месяц.Заработать сказка для дураков,
> сломать жизнь да.После тюрьмы он будете как изгой общества.


 Я думаю, что на этом форуме мало кто имеет представление о том, что такое падение и взлет. Как и большинство людей в целом. Выучился, пошёл работать, работает. Дальше почему-то не живется. Здоровье не то, какое хотелось бы иметь, внешность не та, работы подходящей нет. Один робок, другой нахален, третий алкоголик из Москвы... Да каждый из вас живёт в своём унылом, никем не признанном мирке, со своими амбициями наедине. И никто, поверьте, никто из вас не может сказать сильным мира сего: "Да, я был на самом дне. Я видел жизнь с изнанки. Я был изгоем. Но теперь я здесь, с вами, и вы считаете меня за равного. Я тот, кто смог сгореть дотла и снова возродиться из пепла." А всё остальное - предрассудки и стереотипное мышление.

----------


## tempo

Феня, правильно ли я понимаю, что "... никто из вас" исключает тебя из грустной категории, к которой ты отнесла всех?

----------


## janu0320

> Да сейчас ехать нет смысла,границы закрыты.


 Я и не могу поехать, нет заграна и денег его сделать.

----------


## Сашаа

Что вы сказали.Падение и взлет ну это как повезет.От меня удача отвернулась и раньше как-то выходил из проблем.
Но когда,из дома выйти нельзя это бред.Сидя дома проблемы не решишь.Нам сказали дома сидеть,а где помощь.

----------


## Wasted

> Я думаю, что на этом форуме мало кто имеет представление о том, что такое падение и взлет. Как и большинство людей в целом. Выучился, пошёл работать, работает. Дальше почему-то не живется. Здоровье не то, какое хотелось бы иметь, внешность не та, работы подходящей нет. Один робок, другой нахален, третий алкоголик из Москвы... Да каждый из вас живёт в своём унылом, никем не признанном мирке, со своими амбициями наедине. И никто, поверьте, никто из вас не может сказать сильным мира сего: "Да, я был на самом дне. Я видел жизнь с изнанки. Я был изгоем. Но теперь я здесь, с вами, и вы считаете меня за равного. Я тот, кто смог сгореть дотла и снова возродиться из пепла." А всё остальное - предрассудки и стереотипное мышление.


 
Ну у меня почти так и было, почти из ничего возродился. Правда, зачем — до сих пор непонятно, смысла больше не появилось.

----------


## Wasted

> В покер не получается, не хватает концентрации играть наименьшие лимиты, да и знаний тоже. Может на знакомую попробую аккаунт привязать к школе, для доступа к водам. Пока добиваю бонус на первый депозит.
> 
> Вот в чём получается https://c.radikal.ru/c22/2004/bb/39f38142be24.png, но я должен бросить то что у меня получается, слушать умные советы.


 
Бугагаааааа, благодаря вирусу и несгибаемости Батьки весь мир узнал про белорусский футбол!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## janu0320

Думаю в наркоторговле у меня бы тоже вышло, но это надо обладать достаточным цинизмом ломать судьбы закладчикам. Отчасти я и так в наркоторговле, мать же самогон варит, я иногда помогал).

----------


## janu0320

Моё первое фиаско в торговле, у меня не выкупили ни одну ставку на матче Динамо Брест. Да блин меня раздражает система выкупа предложения, заложил ставку самым первым, а выкупали предложения тех кто сделал после меня. Я немного общался с саппортом, спрашивал как это работает, вроде как выкупают и на самом деле ставки тех кто раньше сделал, но если ставка большая, она проигрывает в приоритете маленьким ставкам. Логика понятна, приоритет на игроков, а не трейдеров, но разве я много поставил 6 евро. На ночь Никарагуа эти шесть евро разбил на три по минимальным два евро, на всякий случай.

----------


## Сашаа

> Думаю в наркоторговле у меня бы тоже вышло, но это надо обладать достаточным цинизмом ломать судьбы закладчикам. Отчасти я и так в наркоторговле, мать же самогон варит, я иногда помогал).


 Человек который дружит совестью не когда такие вещи не стал писать.Разберитесь в своей жизни и своей судьбе.
Вы в мире собственных иллюзий погрязли и отчасти там.

----------


## Сашаа

> Моё первое фиаско в торговле, у меня не выкупили ни одну ставку на матче Динамо Брест. Да блин меня раздражает система выкупа предложения, заложил ставку самым первым, а выкупали предложения тех кто сделал после меня. Я немного общался с саппортом, спрашивал как это работает, вроде как выкупают и на самом деле ставки тех кто раньше сделал, но если ставка большая, она проигрывает в приоритете маленьким ставкам. Логика понятна, приоритет на игроков, а не трейдеров, но разве я много поставил 6 евро. На ночь Никарагуа эти шесть евро разбил на три по минимальным два евро, на всякий случай.


 Удача улыбается не всем.

----------


## tempo

Надо просто b<>учиться</b>.

----------


## janu0320

> Надо просто b<>учиться</b>.


 Да, где силы взять, мне не двадцать уже. Я сейчас занимаюсь тем вокруг чего давно крутился, что-то новое мне очень тяжело даётся.

----------


## janu0320

Засмотрелся сегодня на две бабские жопы идущие впереди меня, стало грустно, что аж ускорился опередить их)

----------


## janu0320

> Хочу поинтересоваться у модератора: является ли смягчённый диагноз "полудурок" оскорблением в ситуации, когда стадия "полу-" давно пациентом пройдена..?


 Тебе что-то новое не нравится или просто спам бессмысленного? оскорблением считается всё что сказано с намерением оскорбить. Явно ты меня поносишь не чтобы мне помочь, это не так работает, а значит для себя. Ты тут не единственный кто считает меня ненормальным, полудурком и прочим, но единственный кто меня обсирает. Зачем, ты кайфуешь от этого? ахрененое развлечение чмырить суицидников на суицид форуме.

----------


## janu0320

tempo, уж извини что я вызываю у тебя отвращение, но здесь нигде не написано что это форум для тебя и тех кого ты принимаешь. Я уйду когда я сам захочу, ну или если меня забанят за флуд.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> ?


 Да, это оскорбление

----------


## janu0320

*tempo*, меня надо чмырить так чтобы довести до СУ или не трогать вовсе.

----------


## janu0320

Удалил весь тупой флуд про ставки, но от этого не легче.

----------


## Remarque

Да ладно, успойся. Чтобы отлечь себя, все способы хороши, если они не вредят другим людям. Занимайся тем, чем считаешь нужным. Живи сегодняшним днём. Здесь и сейчас. День прошёл - ставь галочку на дате, считая это своей небольшой победой.

----------


## janu0320

Концентрации и усидчивости не хватает даже чтобы серию Озарка осилить, несколько раз не ставя на паузу. Такое кинцо для меня стало что-то сложно смотреть, миллиарды последний сезон тоже забросил.

----------


## janu0320

*Remarque*, я не понимаю как это сегодняшним днём, здесь и сейчас. Спс за "Занимайся тем, чем считаешь нужным", только это закончится тюремным сроком для меня. "День прошёл - ставь галочку на дате, считая это своей небольшой победой", мы не внизу пищевой цепочки чтобы считать прошедший день хоть какой-то победой над непонятно чем. Я внизу социальной цепочки.   .

----------


## Remarque

Занимайся хоть какими-то физическими упражнениями. Во-первых, чтобы просто отвлечься, во-вторых, чтобы от нагрузки получить порцию гормонов счастья, в-третьих, чтобы просто уставать и легче было заснуть.

----------


## Remarque

> *Remarque*, я не понимаю как это сегодняшним днём, здесь и сейчас. Спс за "Занимайся тем, чем считаешь нужным", только это закончится тюремным сроком для меня. "День прошёл - ставь галочку на дате, считая это своей небольшой победой", мы не внизу пищевой цепочки чтобы считать прошедший день хоть какой-то победой над непонятно чем. Я внизу социальной цепочки.   .


 Ну только без торговли наркотой. Там за неё приличные сроки дают. Одним-двумя годами не отделаться. Что-нибудь легальное.

----------


## janu0320

> Занимайся хоть какими-то физическими упражнениями. Во-первых, чтобы просто отвлечься, во-вторых, чтобы от нагрузки получить порцию гормонов счастья, в-третьих, чтобы просто уставать и легче было заснуть.


 Уснуть физические нагрузки не помогают, проверял, на меня не действует. Гормоны счастья, это наверное полдня железо надо тягать, чтобы какую-то дозировку получить. Отвлечься может поможет, мне часто уже лезут мысли что я неудачник. У знакомой СМА, есть кому хуже чем мне, но меня это не утешает.

----------


## Remarque

Ну что-то же всё-таки должно быть, чем тебе интересно заниматься? Изучи как можно больше информации о ставках, раз тебя к ним так тянет. Если пересмотрешь всё нужное на русском, то переходи на инфу на английском. Есть же гугл-переводчик. 

У меня был прежде литературный период, когда я взахлёб читал произведения Достоевского, Толстого, Тургенева, Чехова. Перечитал практически всё, что они написали. За исключением их переписки с близкими и их дневников. Изучал этих писателей по очереди. Ещё хотелось бы очень тщательно изучить творчество Диккенса, хотя я и так уже примерно половину его произведений перечитал. 
Не так давно решил пересмотреть все фильмы по романам Стивена Кинга. Уже закончил и эту свою миссию, включая сериалы по его книгам.

В общем, занимайся тем, что тебе интересно.

----------


## janu0320

Я же грю, за то что мне интересно, мне дадут тюремный срок). Я много инфы по псилоцибину гуглил, все подкасты со Стеметсом пересмотрел. Гуглить инфу по ставках, что можно найти в гугле по ним, Мартингейл?). Нет прибыльный стратегий для ставок, есть только спорт, команда, лига в кот-й ты хорошо разбираешься, или какие-нибуль матчи в Африке кот-м буки мало уделяют внимания. Тема ставок мне неинтересна, это я так называю спортивную торговлю. Мне мало что интересно, пр-и ничего. Бывшая мой интерес, она же моё и проклятие, сделавшая из меня неудачника.

----------


## Remarque

А, диметилтриптамин) У меня был прежде один знакомый, который увлекался галлюциногенными грибами. Но он их добывал сугубо для личного пользования.

----------


## janu0320

У меня тоже есть такая знакомая). Я так долго жил без денег, чем дольше ты не ешь, тем сильнее тебе кажется что ты съешь целого слона).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> У меня тоже есть такая знакомая). Я так долго жил без денег, чем дольше ты не ешь, тем сильнее тебе кажется что ты съешь целого слона)


 Надо же, какое совпадение, я тоже одного такого знаю - ни говна, ни ложки, одни грибы.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Надо же, какое совпадение, я тоже одного такого знаю - ни говна, ни ложки, одни грибы.


 А, нет, вспомнила... у него ещё жезл есть, так вот он с одним этим жезлом везде и ходит, с девизом: "Не уверен, что смогу помочь тебе хоть в чём-то, но вот тебе мой жезл, держи его". Но никто пока не рискнул взять.

----------


## janu0320

Хотите расскажу как работает чипдампить на бирже? собственная разработка, хотя додуматься до этого несложно. Расскажу когда меня накроют психи, или когда полностью отойду от этой темы. Я столько могу наплодить чипдамперов в сети, по круче чем в покере. Зачем мне это непонятно, может когда выведут в конец.

----------


## Wasted

> Хотите расскажу как работает чипдампить на бирже? собственная разработка, хотя додуматься до этого несложно. Расскажу когда меня накроют психи, или когда полностью отойду от этой темы. Я столько могу наплодить чипдамперов в сети, по круче чем в покере. Зачем мне это непонятно, может когда выведут в конец.


 Это от слов cheap и dump?

----------


## janu0320

> Это от слов cheap и dump?


 Я из английского знаю тока май нейм ис)

----------


## janu0320

https://a.radikal.ru/a42/2004/da/5f1a4c22baa8.png, сегодня я в убытке. Но на предполагаемом основном рынке в ноль. Я из этого нуля вынес больше информации чем если бы выторговал в плюс, так что я ему рад.

----------


## janu0320

Три года у бывшей ушло чтобы признать что она виновата передо мной. Шесть лет жизни из-за неё потратил, и отчасти продолжаю тратить. Что я умею к своим тридцати годам, ничего. Выпилиться кажется самым разумным исходом, в той ситуации в которую я себя загнал.

----------


## Remarque

А в чём конкретно она виновата?

----------


## janu0320

https://a.radikal.ru/a03/2004/84/4cae7c227e39.png, ещё один неудачный день торга. Добрал в лайфе, но до матча должен был уйти в минус 0.30-0.60 евро. Пару ошибок сделал, попытаюсь извлечь из них информацию на будущие. Ну и в лайфе экспериментирую насколько выгодно добирать. Есть смысл в нём, если немного добирать нужно, то можно выйти в ноль или даже плюс.

----------


## janu0320

> А в чём конкретно она виновата?


 В том что ни на что не решилась, ни встретиться со мной, ни разорвать отношения. То как она сделала, использовала меня.

----------


## janu0320

https://d.radikal.ru/d26/2004/cf/d1793567b6dc.png, три процентика, и на 1х2 центик потерял. Всё пытаюсь туда расшириться)

----------


## janu0320

https://c.radikal.ru/c30/2004/63/032a765415ba.png, походу я просру всё. Не обратил внимание на отсутствие значка "по ходу игры".

----------


## janu0320

Резко захотелось голодать. Я не из тех кто умеет терпеть неудачи. Ещё заметил что отсутствовал значок на ставках "оставить по ходу", но я почему-то спихнул это на глюки сайта. Какая-то сранная сумма десять евро, но без неё мои дни полностью опустошены теперь будут. Надоело всё.

----------


## janu0320

Мать хорошо наторговала на пасху. Даст ещё 10 евро на торговлю. Постараюсь быть внимательнее и не торговать на рынках без лайфа.

----------


## janu0320

Заниматься торговлей не моя прихоть. Будь моя воля, я сегодня бы не ел. Нет у меня никакой ебучей мечты, как грил темпо. Я уже не для себя живу, и сколько так протяну не знаю. Я чувствую себя лет на пятьдесят, сухо. Надоело жить без любви, уважения. Мать сегодня написала я тебя люблю, а что толку с твоей любви.

----------


## janu0320

"Вовремя" я просрал деньги, белорусский чемпионат уходит на небольшой перерыв. Скотство. А я придумал ещё пару идей как страховать на 1Х2. Я не пытаюсь угадать движение цены, а пытаюсь играть на страховках. Я достаточно долго тестил страховку с тремя ступенями(0.3% с вилки), сейчас хочу потестить агро-страховку на две ступени( больше процента). Здесь уже надо будет чувствовать верхний порог за кот-й цена не уйдёт. Не думаю что какой-то добрый дядя научит меня бесплатно этим заниматься, сам пытаюсь придумать что-то. Сранный карантин, из футбольный чемпионатов остался туркменистан и таджикистан. Да, люди без работы остались, а я жалуюсь что не могу забыться в хобби, но это отсутствие хобби у душевнобольного человека, а не нормального.

----------


## janu0320

Я так подумал, хорошо что я завёл тему, если я всё-таки умру, не будет надобности оставлять предсмертную записку, здесь и так всё сказано. 
Мартини хочу бл..ть, принять ванную и напиться. Я легко пьянею, мне мартини хватит). Ещё нищета эта епаная.

----------


## janu0320

> Вы правы. Давайте примем тс таким, каким он есть. Он никого не убил, не покалечил, может даже не обокрал. Не много успел сделать для своего возраста, но это не порок. Даже здоровье ещё не посажено, может делать что хочет. Все ок.


 Ну спс что принимаете меня. Я покалечил одного бомжа, кот-й ночевал на лестничной площадке, вылил ему на лицо ведро кипячённой воды. На следующею утро в нашем районе его не было, а через полгода он умер. Кто знает чтобы с ним было если бы не я. За что вылил кипятом, он обоссал мне перегородку, а я дрищ чтобы просто дать кому-то пиздюлей. Чем более слаб человек, тем более он жесток, потому что он ограничен в возможностях как себя защитить. Про обокрал, я чипдампингом занимался, но правда меня наврятли кто осудит что я отмывал бонусы у покерстар и бетфаир). Меня больше забавила формулировка "даже", прозвучало как-будто у нас воруют через одного. Немного успел сделать для своего возраста да, но то что это оправдывают, видимо для многих это порок всё-таки. Почему я должен чего-то добиваться, если я пр-и никогда не хотел жить? интересное осуждение. У меня печень вздута от голодовок, но это наверное недостаточно чтобы грить что здоровье посажено). У меня психологического здоровья нету. Я только условно могу делать что хочу. Я ничего не хочу, в том то и дело.

----------


## janu0320

На себя я тоже выливал ведро кипятка, на ногу, после психоза с бывшей, и наверное отчасти я чувствовал вину перед бомжом. Нога не лицо канешно, долг я не отдал. Было очень больно, я минут пять беспрерывно кричалв. Но душевная боль всё-равно сильнее, физическая боль её не перебивает. Хотя хз, режут себе ладони лезвием, кому-то это помогает видимо.

----------


## janu0320

Меня в психушке ещё привязывали, помню я сравнивал что хуже, ошпаривание или это, казалось что привязывание хуже. Ошпаривание ты хотя бы раз решился и отмучался, а эти уроды сутки тебя пытают за херню. Санитары в психиатрии это настоящие моральные уроды, кажутся нормальными людьми, но на деле уроды, за херню привязали. Себя привяжите, чтобы почувствовать какого это. Самое тупое место в кот-м я только был, сидишь сутками в четырёх стенах, это они называют лечением, дебил врач всё что с тобой происходило огульно называет болезнью. Таблы что они давали вообще на меня никак не действовали, никого не епёт, жри дальше. Абсолютно тупое место, со сборищем халявщиков саниторов и врачей, презираю.

----------


## janu0320

За что санитары там зп получают я не знаю, они всё спихнули на одну дурочку больную, работай за подачку, что другие не доели. 
Ещё я "обожал" их ужин для стариков, молочное, макароны в молоке. Ладно вы сгребли всех в кучу, стариков, военных и меня, но можно различать жрачку для стариков и для тех из кого ещё не сыпется песок.

----------


## janu0320

У одной из немногочисленных моих знакомых СМА. Вот думаю ради чего она живёт, книги читать всю жизнь. У меня жизнь убогая, а мне перед ней не комфортно порой. Мне как-то не помогает мысль что кому-то хуже, но всё-равно пытаются выживать. Я тоже пытаюсь держаться, а ради чего. Ради матери? она несколько дней поплачет и придёт в норму. Переключится на соседку малолетнюю, это у неё такой суррогат дочки. Я по сути никому ненужен в этой жизни. Бывшая переживает только чтобы не чувствовать вины за меня. Да и один раз когда я отголодал восемь дней, она даже не пыталась меня отговорить. Она смирилась. Скорее меня в расчёт пустит, чем приедет ко мне, или даст приехать к себе. Детей я никогда не посмею сделать, даже если найдётся дурачка, что я воспитаю, такое как и я обречённое на страдания. Я убогий, но я не моральный урод. 
https://ria.ru/20200418/1570241340.html, мир не без добрых людей, насобирать 109 лямов на лечение, не слабо.

----------


## janu0320

Всё бы отдал чтобы прямо сейчас начать голодать.

----------


## janu0320

Что-то я ошибся, 24го следующий тур в Белоруссии, мм.

----------


## janu0320

Не удержался, снова заложил жёсткий на торговлю. Таджикистон на 22е матч есть. Я проверил, рынки "по ходу матча". У меня епучая зависимость от этой торговли. Но это наверное лучше чем если бы я курил по пачке в день.

----------


## janu0320

https://b.radikal.ru/b02/2004/c4/efa205020cf1.png, пробую новую страховку на основном рынке. Рынок чуть более динамичен чем точный счёт, потому и страховку сделал более растянутую. Попробую натыкать по 0.14%, хотя бы до одного процента за сутки.

----------


## Sickness

Мне сложно что то сказать полезное, janu0320
Если бы была фотография, то, возможно, форумчане помогли бы понять, что проблемы нет. Я во многом себя узнаю, когда читаю ваши сообщения. Может быть, всетаки, у вас есть шанс что то изменить.
Психическое расстройство надо лечить, если хотите решить свою проблему. У меня похожая ситуация и мне нужна самостоятельность. Вам тоже небходимо начать работать.
На вы обращаюсь, так как младше на 7 лет.

----------


## janu0320

> На вы обращаюсь, так как младше на 7 лет.


 кх, это так мило)

----------


## janu0320

> Если бы была фотография, то, возможно, форумчане помогли бы понять, что проблемы нет.


 На себя можно смотреть с разных ракурсов и под разным гормональным состоянием. То что вижу я, другие не обязательно увидят.

----------


## Sickness

Вы же сами говорите, что это психическое заболевание. Могу и на ты, если непротив

----------


## janu0320

> Вы же сами говорите, что это психическое заболевание. Могу и на ты, если непротив


 Я этого не говорил что заболевание. Но под изменённым гормональным состоянием я стал более зрячим так сказать. Как тебе удобно, только полудурком не называй)

----------


## janu0320

Сам не замечал что в состоянии стресса начинаешь замечать мелочи кот-х прежде не замечал? а я в этом состоянии пребываю не один год.

----------


## Sickness

Ты сказал, что у тебя дисморфофобия. Это психическое заболевание. Возможно, у тебя есть какой то небольшой "недостаток" во внешности, о котором ты говоришь.
Но ты его многократно преувеличиваешь, вернее твой мозг.

----------


## janu0320

Почему преувеличиваю, а не преуменьшаю?

----------


## Sickness

Было бы фото, думаю, тебе бы объяснили. Это в голове, а не в реале.
Допустим, у меня большая голова. Надо мной издевались в детстве по этому поводу. Но сейчас я понимаю, что у меня не голова инопланетянинина и хоть она больше, чем у большинства - меня это не волнует. Не настолько она большая.

----------


## janu0320

У меня тоже большая голова и меня это не волнует. немного разные вещи ты сравниваешь.

----------


## Sickness

Возможно, ты завис на своем "недостатке". Именно на нем. Ты же сам понимаешь что такое дисморфофобия. 
Кстати, смотрел классный фильм - "Чудо". Про реального мальчика, который родился без лица и перенес огромное количество операций, но так и не стал красавчиком. Посмотри, хороший фильм.
Может, не таз тебе надо вовсе менять, а что-то иное.

----------


## janu0320

Мне диагноз дисморфобия никто не ставил, можешь считать что у меня просто комплексы.
 Я не могу такие фильмы смотреть, не с моей психикой.
 Да мне всё менять нужно.
Не люблю эти разговоры про проблемы в мозгах, если бы я жаловался на низкий рост, мне бы посоветовали его просто увеличить. Это от безысходности такие советы даёте.

----------


## janu0320

Просрал пол евро. Экспериментировал на 1Х2 рынке, сначала на рынке ничья, за почти сутки наторговал 1%, а потом меня потянуло торговать на рынке с фаворитом...Рынки на победу одной из команды более динамичные чем ничья или точный счёт, вот меня и поимели. На победу больше торговать не буду, не готов я к этим рынкам. Буду полировать точный счёт и ничью.

----------


## Sickness

Вообще, фильм нетяжелый, семейный. Я имею психические расстройства и фильм мне помог - вдохновил.
Знаешь, ты транслируешь эту безысходность и я начинаю в это верить. Я не от нечего делать пишу, не думая. Я просто пытаюсь понять как решить твою проблему.
Я тоже всегда считал себя жалким. Но это от несамостоятельности. Я думаю тебе не стоит быть в состоянии самобичевания и прожигания дней. Вот сам сейчас попытаюсь менять свою жизнь. Я мало что знаю о твоем случае, но мне хочется, чтобы ты все изменил. Думаю, тебе нужен врач. Не стоит бояться их. Есть хорошие врачи. Понятно, что могут потребоваться деньги. Значит нужно заработать.
Мне, конечно, легко говорить. Но другого выхода нет.

----------


## janu0320

> Я просто пытаюсь понять как решить твою проблему.


 Наверное никак. Для решения любых проблем у меня нет фундаментального желания жить. Когда у меня что-то получается в торговле, это желание жить немного появляется. Точки опоры нет, это основная проблема, а не таз или ещё что-то.

----------


## janu0320

https://b.radikal.ru/b24/2004/9e/64dcd3d2f3cf.png, https://a.radikal.ru/a35/2004/6d/10fbea69896f.png, нормально же торговал на ничьей, нет мне надо было пойти торговать на динамичный рынок. На победе я тоже мог выйти в прибыль, но не догадался сделать кеш-аут вовремя. Сделал его только когда комп вырубился и не хотел включаться, от греха подальше чтобы как в предыдущий раз всё сразу не просрать. 
Я бы тестил на центы свои стратегии, но минимальная ставка 2 евро. Есть хитрости как обходить эту минималку, но это так неудобно.

----------


## Sickness

На этом форуме оно мало у кого есть. Но нужно себя перебороть. И желание рано или поздно должно появиться. Да и вообще, у кого есть постоянное желание жить? Это меньшинство. 
Мне кажется, нормально ты там не заработаешь. Лучше найти именно работу. Я читал, что у тебя проблемы со вниманием, людьми. Но мне кажется, что это плохой вариант - то, чем ты пытаешься заработать.

----------


## janu0320

> Мне кажется, нормально ты там не заработаешь. Лучше найти именно работу. Я читал, что у тебя проблемы со вниманием, людьми. Но мне кажется, что это плохой вариант - то, чем ты пытаешься заработать.


 Я не пытаюсь заработать, очевидно что с десяти евро ничего не заработаешь в трейдинге. Я просто занимаюсь тем что мне нравится. Такое хобби ненормальное.

----------


## Sickness

А нужна именно работа. К тому же платному психиатру чтобы сходить или чувствовать уважение к себе.

----------


## janu0320

Ничего кроме дворника я найти не смогу. Что-то платное для меня будет очень дорого обходится.

----------


## janu0320

Гуглю немного по торговле до матча на бетфаире. Такой бред находится, типа я думаю что цена пойдёт туда, значит я возьму эту ставку и закроюсь по этой. А с каких ты соображений думаешь какой цена будет, просто думаю. Одно видео смотрел, чувак даже не показал как в минус ушёл. Не гуглил никогда за торговлю, видимо не зря.

----------


## White_Gargouil

Есть много мест, куда берут всех подряд, без образования. Я сам отработал три месяца в продовольственном магазине обычной пешкой. Ночная смена, график 2/2, вполне удобно. Сносное рабство ради добывания денег - если очень нужны деньги. Но никакая подобная работа, кажется, не добавит желания жить, скорее наоборот. И кроме того, будешь чувствовать, что теряешь тонны времени. Даже просто лежать дома в кровати и отдыхать, глядя в потолок, мне казалось занятием более осмысленным, чем моя рабочая деятельность.
В общем, если и работать, то только в той области, которая вызывает хоть какой-то интерес. Либо же идти на простую рабскоподобную работу, упростив самого себя на время до состояния бесчувственного кошелька. 
Либо внушить самому себе, что хоть какая-то работа - это уже счастье и прогресс, и радоваться рабству. Но никто не хочет сам себя обманывать, даже если это во благо. 
Мои слова не стоит принимать близко к сердцу, ибо у меня также нерешенные проблемы с работой. Просто делюсь выводами.

----------


## janu0320

Сегодня чуть не просрал второй депозит. Влез на рынок за пару часов до начала матча, и его понесло резко не туда. Сильно ухудшилось настроение,  хоть я остался при своих, но мнение о себе как о трейдере ухудшилось.  Я возьму за правило не входить поздно на рынок, но это потребуется сделать несколько успешных трейдов чтобы вновь погрузиться в иллюзию беспечного финансового будущего. Если не получится в трейдинге, на вряд-ли я найду за что зацепиться. Стиснув зубы работать как все, так я не все, чтобы выдерживать нормальные нагрузки. Меня можно высмеивать сколько угодно, от этого я более стойким к жизни не стану, всё чего сможете добиться, что я умру молча, не рассказав никому о своем душевном состоянии.

----------


## janu0320

Что-то ты нихуя не добавила позитива,  как пожелание скорой кончины для меня прозвучало.

----------


## janu0320

Смысл принимать себя таким какой я есть, если принять себя смогу только я.

----------


## janu0320

Я экзотика, понятно)

----------


## janu0320

Экзотика и Г))

----------


## janu0320

После ваших мотивационных речей хочется ещё сильнее умереть.

----------


## Remarque

Да ладно, перестань. В её комментах видно желание помочь.

----------


## Remarque

А ты не думал по окончании пандемии поехать на заработки в ближайший крупный украинский город? Там же наверняка найдутся для тебя вакансии не только в качестве дворника.

----------


## janu0320

Не так я её мнение воспринимаю, почти в открытую говном назвала, как же я интересно должен был это воспринять, мм.

----------


## Remarque

Я не беспристрастный судья, но, наблюдая со стороны, позволю себе заметить, что в самом начале ты ей немного нагрубил в её теме, затем она, не сдержавшись, тебе тоже не совсем вежливо ответила, но довольно быстро взяла себя в руки и предложила тебе сменить тон беседы на более вежливый для продолжения общения. А потом, походу чувствуя себя всё ещё немного виноватой, зашла к тебе в тему и дала пару советов. Тебе не понравились её замечания и она мирно ретировалась. Вы с ней квиты. Не думаю, что она хотела тебя оскорбить. У неё и своих проблем в голове хватает, как и у тебя, чтобы думать о какой-либо "мести". В общем, вы с ней просто не поняли друг друга.

----------


## Remarque

[QUOTE=janu0320;180217]Просто будь человеком, тебя и так будут вспоминать добрым словом, хоть и не целое общество. Какой-то юношеский максимализм./QUOTE]


Вот твой первый коммент ей. Я бы лично на него не обиделся, но его и правда можно понять двояко. Раз ты ей посоветовал быть человеком, то в момент написания не считал её поведение соответствующее нормальному человеку, а под конец немножко усилил свою критику, написав о её юношеском максимализме. То есть, не посчитал её проблемы серьёзными. Её это походу немного задело, а кто-нибудь другой не придал бы этому значения.

----------


## Remarque

> Я думал если будет получаться в трейдинге, то поеду на заработки. А если не получится, смысл жить хуже чем все. У меня комп не так недавно сдох, и трейдинг забросил. Ещё больше погружаюсь в суицидальные мысли, особенно когда меня обзывают не добавляет желания жить.


 
Ты бы поискал по частным объявлениям какой-нибудь старенький комп. Наверняка найдётся кто-нибудь в твоём городе, кто его отдаёт даром. Главное же, чтобы он просто работал. У меня сейчас довольно старый макбук. Ему уже лет 9, но он прекрасно работает. И я не спешу покупать себе новый.

----------


## June

> Даже не знаю зачем к мозгоправу идти, вроде как надо


 Почему надо?

----------


## jozh

Если ты в России, то к психотерапевту можно ходить бесплатно, по полису ОМС. А там уж пусть он сам определяет, какой вопрос для тебя главный!)

----------


## June

> ну, называют же больным.


 Вот и запрос к ПТ готов: хочу, чтобы перестали называть больным.




> А там уж пусть он сам определяет, какой вопрос для тебя главный!)


 ПТ не всегда так работает. Я однажды ходил к платному, мы расстались как раз на том, что я должен придумать запрос без частицы "не". До сих пор думаю)

----------


## Wasted

> Нашлись деньги ещё на минимальный депозит, но ближайшие матчи тока 16го( бундеслигу открыли), и все матчи без рынков точного счёт. Попробую на ничьей торговать, вроде как есть план как это делать. От нех делать ещё придумал как усовершенствовать мультидогоны. Дурнёй маюсь, но чтот мне тяжело заставить себя искать работу. Жду когда мать пойдёт на работу и освободит самогон, а с него я бы уже в чипдампинг вернулся, а с чипдампинга набил бы сумму на трейдинг. Да бля я мог бы даже бычками на рынке торговать, портовый же город, но опять таки не голыми же руками их ловить. Когда ты никогда не работал, так тяжело себя заставить её искать. Мизерные деньги и жизнь по графику.Я сколько учился в школе, для меня всегда было пыткой рано вставать, не смог привыкнуть.


 
Да ты просто лентяй, по ходу.
На шее у матери, паразит.

----------


## Wasted

> Как же меня легко вывести) Ментально я очень слаб.


 Слушай, но ведь этот трейдинг это лотерея, сам же это прекрасно понимаешь. Все равно останешься у разбитого корыта в итоге.

----------


## Wasted

> Но есть же те кто на этом зарабатывает, тоже не стоит отрицать это. Я понимаю не создаю впечатление умного, кто может в чём-то самостоятельно разобраться. Сам виноват что такой образ дурачка, кныжки не читал. Может это и лотерея, но образ всё-таки решает. Похуй.


 
Ну, есть, но их мало. И вообще сейчас роботы торгуют, хер ты за ними угонишься

----------


## June

> ты бросай всё, иди работать дворником


 У меня в Мариуполе родственница живёт, она раньше работала в Укрзалізнице, не помню точно кем, что-то типа диспетчера. Для такой работы какого-то супер образования не нужно. Сейчас домработницей устроилась, денег больше платят. Тебе, конечно, домработницей не устроиться... Помню, у нас в институтской группе один студент подрабатывал сантехником, довольно денежная работа. Даже если устроишься на зарплату, сможешь делать то, что не входит в твои обязанности, за дополнительные деньги. С гаечными ключами придётся научиться работать, возможно и со сварочным аппаратом. Вариантов много.

----------


## Wasted

> Мать кондуктором идёт устраиваться, на мне останется самогон. Проблема с работой частично решена, хоть с сэма и немного денег выходит, как дворником зп. Но это даст шанс раскрутится в чипдампинге, а на нём я хочу выйти в пятисотку.


 Хм, а я думал, сэм это золотая жила. Почём на вашей винокурне поллитра?

----------


## Wasted

> 35 гривень


 Твою ж ты мать, и полутора долларов нет? Дааа, на этом не поднимешься...
А чё так дёшево-то? Почём пузырь в магазине?

----------


## Remarque

А какой тогда вообще смысл у вас самогон покупать, если у других рядом дешевле?

----------


## Remarque

А как вообще проходит твий день? Чем ты помимо ставок и этого форума занимаешься?

----------


## Wasted

> Я по твоему на выпивающего похож чтобы знать сколько в магазине?) есть те кто и дешевле продают рядом самогонщики, смысл ещё выше ставить цену.


 


Разве выпивать это плохо? Бгг.
Дааа, совсем дешевое пойло в Украине, у нас где-то от 3,5 баксов в магазине.

----------


## Wasted

> Ну. у них 45 градусов, у нас 50.


 И качество нормальное? С чего гоните? Чёрт возьми, я бы у вас взял!

----------


## Remarque

> Я уже надоел спамить?)


 Да нет, пиши-пиши, обещаю не отправлять тебя в бан)

----------


## Remarque

> Ставки, форум, одна старая онлайн игра, спортивные новости, твич.


 Ну а на улице периодически бываешь?

----------


## Remarque

Недолгие прогулки в безлюдное время суток могут просто поднять тебе настроение. Получишь порцию гормонов счастья. Никто же не требует от тебя щеголять в жару по центру Мариуполя. Выходи ненадолго на прогулку рано утром возле дома, когда на улице мало народа. Может, даже подружку себе подыщещь)

----------


## Remarque

Помню, но ты же тогда отказался от гантелей) Но прогулки всё-таки полезны для здоровья и не требуют никаких особых физических нагрузок.

----------


## Remarque

Постарайся хоть на что-нибудь отвлечься. Проводи время если не с пользой, то хотя бы с интересом. Вот ты же любишь играть в игры? Можно даже в процессе стрелялок с кем-нибудь сойтись. У меня так один из друзей себе знакомых находит. Переписываются потом по вотцапу и даже до встреч в реале у них уже доходило.

----------


## Remarque

> Завтра будут искать свою религию и сироп)))


 Да и пусть) Про религию тема уже всё равно прискучила. А вот с Бурлеской всё-таки можно ещё поболтать)

----------


## Remarque

> У меня друзей даже в школе не было.


 Как же ты тогда со своей прежней подружкой познакомился?

----------


## Remarque

Ремарку) Это имя писателя Ремарк. На самом деле, я прекрасно понимаю, что на форуме вряд ли кто-нибудь воспользуется какими-либо советами от кого бы то ни было, но всё равно советую порой из сочувствия, порой даже из сам не знаю, зачем) Да и ты вряд ли ждёшь на форуме советов. Сам сайт в первую очередь для обмена мнениями и хоть какой-то моральной поддержки.

----------


## Remarque

В смысле, не имя, а фамилия, конечно, но на французском она произносится как "Ремарк".

----------


## Wasted

> В смысле, не имя, а фамилия, конечно, но на французском она произносится как "Ремарк".


 На самом деле, это его фамилия, написанная наоборот, в жизни его звали Крамер, так-то))

----------


## jozh

Цитата Сообщение от janu0320



> Чтобы к твоему совету прислушались, надо обладать достаточным авторитетом, а какой авторитет может быть на суицид форуме.


 Авторитет тут может быть только один - если человек реально нашел что-то такое в жизни, за что можно зацепиться и ради чего есть смысл отказаться от суицида. Но это чаще всего воспринимается суицидниками как самоутверждение за их счет. Жаль, но такова уловка психики. Отвержение происходит через обесценивание.
Кстати! Мне пришла в голову идея, чем (кроме денег) может быть полезна низкооплачиваемая работа. Работающий человек может взять ипотеку. Если ему есть где жить, то ипотечную квартиру он может сдавать, деньгами арендаторов расплачиваться с банком и получить ее на выходе практически "бесплатно" - потеряв только время. Поверь, дружище! Такой итог может стать весьма серьезным стимулом в жизни и повысить самооценку. Проверено на себе! На 11 лет раньше "дозволенного срока" я могу выйти "на пенсию" и проводить время не на обрыдлой работе, а законно гуляя по приятной южной местности и дыша морским воздухом. Бездетным людям такое сам Бог велел! Некому накапливать ресурсы и можно потратить их все на себя. А для того, чтобы было что тратить - надо накопить. Ипотека в этом смысле может превратиться в надежный бизнес, который не прогорит. Перестать платить и продать залоговую квартиру, рассчитавшись с банком можно в любой момент. В любом случае в плюсе останешься. Если хочешь, обсчитаю твой вариант конкретнее.

----------


## jozh

> На ипотеках далеко не уйдёшь, даже если мать ещё возьмёт ипотеку.


 А КАК далеко ты хотел бы уехать? Неужели дальше, чем финансовое самообеспечение?)

----------


## jozh

Вообще-то я не про биологическую жизнедеятельность писал, но ты другого аспекта в упор не видишь. Значит, не нужно тебе. "Желанье это множество возможностей, а не желанье это множество причин".

----------


## jozh

Я имел в виду Крым и Сочи. Там совсем другая энергетика. Genius loci.

----------


## June

В моём детстве мы часто бывали на этом море, только город тогда назывался Жданов.

----------


## jozh

> 30 лет назад, я тогда только родился.


 Эх! Было бы мне 30 лет... Я бы миллионов 20 на ипотеке сделал. Легко!)

----------


## Wasted

> https://d.radikal.ru/d09/2005/b8/a319188c1a72.jpg, вот, из окна даже видно, хули на него ходить.


 
Дааа, чувак...

----------


## jozh

> Да, я не особо понимаю тебя.


 Как суицидник постсуицидника.
Хочешь, угадаю ход твоих мыслей? "Он отвлекся от суицида накоплением денег и увлекся этим, и теперь советует другим отвлекаться так же. А им это не нужно. Не увлечет". Я угадал?

----------


## jozh

> Если честно, я даже не старался тебя понять.


 Ок. Имеешь право.

----------


## Remarque

> Чтобы к твоему совету прислушались, надо обладать достаточным авторитетом, а какой авторитет может быть на суицид форуме. Советы неплохие, но всё упирается в моё нежелание жить. Я заложник своего статистического образа жизни, моему сознанию не за что зацепится в четырёх стенах и интернете. Вроде как надо выходить из квартиры, но куда, зачем, почему, без поводы самому себя за шкирку тянуть тяжело. Мне тяжелее чем остальным, меня ничего не подталкивает к более активному образу жизни, даже на тужу работу ходить, вроде как те деньги что я могу получить на низкооплачиваемой работе мне ни на что не нужны.


  У тебя и правда нет авторитета в реале. Я тебе уже объяснял, что даже ты заработал бы в Германии деньги. Даже без образования. Устроился бы упаковщиком на фабрику за тыщу евро в месяц на руки. Тебе бы тут рабочий процесс за неделю на пальцах объяснили. Но у тебя нет желания сюда ехать. Будь у тебя какие-нибудь знакомые, которые бы тоже вместе с тобой поехали, ты бы выкарабкался за счёт них, если бы держался в компании. Помогали бы друг другу. Но одному и правда очень трудно.

----------


## Remarque

> На самом деле, это его фамилия, написанная наоборот, в жизни его звали Крамер, так-то))


 Кстати, вот насчёт его имени/фамилии всё-таки есть разные версии. Многие считают, что у писателя были предки из Франции с одноимённой либо созвучной фамилией. Более того, "Крамер" обычно в немецком выступает именно в роли фамилии.

----------


## Remarque

Ты всё время пишешь про презрение. Кто тебя конкретно презирает? Мама же к тебе хорошо относится? Или тебя задели посты двух-трёх юзеров на сайте? Так разве они для тебя авторитет?

----------


## Remarque

Если другие промолчали, то это отнюдь не означает, что они согласились с другими)  Многим просто лень отвечать. У всех же на форуме свои проблемы. Абсолютное большинство просто заходит почитать, что пишут, не собираясь ничего комментировать. Примеряют проблемы из других топиков на себя. Кому-то это наверняка помогает ненадолго отвлечься от своих собственных проблем.

----------


## Remarque

Думаю, что большинству именно пофиг, работаешь ты или нет. Пациенты психбольницы же тоже не работают. Разве их за это презирают? А ведь на них государтво ещё тратит деньги. В твоём случае даже нельзя сказать, что ты вообще не работаешь. Сам же ранее говорил, что мама устроилась контролёром, а тебя оставила на производстве самогона. Получается, ты работаешь, пусть не официально и не полный рабочий день.

----------


## Remarque

> Разве это не я должен оправдываться?) хотят презирать, пускай презирают.


 Вот ты заладил про презрение) Смотри, у меня есть одна хорошая знакомая с уже закрывшегося су-форума. У неё полно своих проблем. Работает на фрилансе, получая копейки. Живёт в провинциальном городке. У неё уже была пара попыток су. Один раз травилась. Её потом откачивали. Могли даже насильно упрятать в психушку из-за попытки су, хотя она в полном здравом уме. Расскажи ты ей о сбоих проблемах, она бы тебе посочувствовала. Никакого презрения там бы и близко не было. Я это к тому, что все люди разные. И к тебе бы отнеслись по-разному. Кто-то бы и правда почувствовал презрение, другому было бы без разницы, третья бы пожалела. Даже в твоём городке найдутся те, кто к тебе нормально отнесётся.

----------


## jozh

> Часть тех кто промолчали презирают, другой части похуй, но среднее арифметическое всё-равно будет склонено в сторону презрения. Не найдётся ни одной души кот-я скажет, молодец что не работаешь..


 Найдется множество душ, которые скажут: "Молодец, что заработал столько, что можешь не работать". Ну, или просто позавидуют. Это одно и то же)
Меня тоже многие презирали. В школе и на воинской службе я был изгоем. Но теперь я знаю сам себе истинную, а не навязанную цену. Она не высока, но достаточна для примирения с самим собой.

----------


## Wasted

Разве вы не видите, что этот парень специально выбрал себе такую позицию, чтобы ничего не делать и только ныть? "Даже если я пойду работать, меня все равно будут презирать, потому что я а) дрочу, б) социофоб, в) у меня жопа шире плеч. Последнее — на самый край, если первые два не сработают. Поэтому можно сидеть на шее у ма, бессмысленно просирать ее последние копейки на ставках в интернете, писать на этом форуме и имитировать самоубийство, потому что смерть от голода — это смешно.
 Чувак, я тебя не презираю, а сочувствую скорее. Да, у тебя тяжёлая ситуация и ты не видишь из нее выхода, это понятно и объяснимо. Беда в том, что мать рано или поздно скорее всего умрёт раньше тебя, и вот тогда придется или таки пойти на хреновую работу (а в 50+ это будет трудновато в первый раз), или таки решиться на радикальный способ СУ, ну или бомжевать пойти, если смелости не хватит. Ты только оттягиваешь исход. А даже на работе дворником у тебя появится какой-никакой смысл вставать поутру, куда-то идти, что-то делать, с кем-то общаться, ощущать свою причастность и полезность, повышает самооценку и самоуважение.Трудотерапия неспроста является одним из действенных методов в психотерапии.

----------


## culexus

Wasted, ну и что?

----------


## Remarque

> повышает самооценку и самоуважение


 


Тут всё-таки явный перебор) Понятно, к чему ты клонишь, но именно работа дворником никак не повысит самооценку и самоуважение) Практически любая другая работа - да. Работать дворником стыдно хотя бы по той причине, что человек всё время на виду. Вот он убирает мусор. Прохожие и его самого нередко ассоциируют с мусором. Да и просто наверняка на улице рано или поздно встретишь прежних знакомых, бывших одноклассников или ещё кого-нибудь. Как они на тебя в роли дворника посмотрят, что за спиной скажут? Уж если устраиваться на работу, то по-любому куда-нибудь на более престижную должность. Хотя бы почтальоном или продавцом.

----------


## Remarque

> Remarque, таких людей малый процент.


 Но они всё же есть. Я бы и тебя с ней познакомил. Теоретически она даже не против серьёзных отношений. Но ей же постоянно нужна моральная поддержка. Ты с ней просто не справишься. Будь у тебя проблема только из-за одиночества, то я бы тебе сказал, мол, вот тебе её контактные данные, я за тебя перед ней замолвлю словечко, знакомься с ней, перебирайся в Россию, устраивайся куда-нибудь на работу, чтобы мог и себя, и её обеспечивать. Зато у тебя будет рядом близкий и верный человек с мягким характером. Она атеистка, если что. Но ведь у тебя полно других проблем, поэтому такой вариант тебе не подойдёт.

----------


## Remarque

По-французски две последние гласные "ue" не произносятся. Слово "Remarque" читается как Ремарк)

----------


## Remarque

> Если и идти мне работать, то только как Ремаркуе сказал упаковщиком в Германию, но не думаю что такая работа как-то повысит мне самооценку и самоуважение. В Германии наверное такие заробитчане воспринимаются как третий сорт людей, как это должно повысить самооценку мне непонятно.


 Не совсем так) В Германии уже полно всяких иностранцев и прочих беженцев. Особенно в крупных городах. В Берлине все детские сады и начальные школы детьми иностранцев забиты. Немецкие дети в меньшинстве. Так что за иностранцами в Германии будущее, а коренное население вымирает. Работать в Германии упаковщиком не стыдно, но и не престижно. Просто обычная низкооплачиваемая 3,14 работа, не требующая особых знаний и навыков.

----------


## Wasted

> Если и идти мне работать, то только как Ремаркуе сказал упаковщиком в Германию, но не думаю что такая работа как-то повысит мне самооценку и самоуважение. В Германии наверное такие заробитчане воспринимаются как третий сорт людей, как это должно повысить самооценку мне непонятно.


 Ещё раз говорю: любая работа, даже дворником, повысит твою самооценку и самоуважение, потому что сейчас они у тебя на уровне выгребной ямы. Ты же сам себя втихую ненавидишь за убогое висение на шее возрастной женщины.

----------


## Remarque

> Она ещё не работает, а я закрылся дома и голодаю по 1-2 дня.


 А что твоя мама по поводу твоих голодовок говорит? Она вообще в курсе?

----------


## Remarque

Меня, кстати, удивляет, как ты ещё не спился, ведь бесплатный самогон в большом количестве прям под рукой)

----------


## Remarque

Так ты уже писал про галлюциногенные грибочки)

----------


## Remarque

А мне лично помогают отвлечься сериалы. Сейчас смотрю "Ходячих мертвецов". Феникс о них на форуме когда-то упомянула. Решил их посмотреть. И вовлёкся) Жаль только, что она сама куда-то пропала.

----------


## Wasted

> А мне лично помогают отвлечься сериалы. Сейчас смотрю "Ходячих мертвецов". Феникс о них на форуме когда-то упомянула. Решил их посмотреть. И вовлёкся) Жаль только, что она сама куда-то пропала.


 А я даже фильма последние годы не могу посмотреть, не хватает терпения. Если это не что-нибудь вроде "Старикам здесь не место", конечно.
Сериалы для меня вообще нечто непостижимое. Как современные люди находят на них время, чем жертвуют? Не представляю...

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, вы как-будто не читаете что я пишу, писал же что два года на чипдампинге зарабатывал, ничего мне это не дало. Даже если я снова начну зарабатывать, я всё-равно буду за её счёт есть, потому как готовить не умею, а в благородство покупать еду я не играю. Оставь своё НЛП при себе.


 Ну ладно, чего тогда сотрясать воздух. Надеюсь, твоя мама проживет ещё достаточно долго, с тобой здесь стало веселее.

----------


## Remarque

> ну блять, как-будто их где-то продают. пересмотрел все наркотические форумы, никто грибы не продаёт.


 Да зачем их обязательно покупать? В лесах же полно мухоморов. 

Кстати, это ещё один повод перебраться тебе в Германию, ведь Голландия же по соседству) У меня сестра в приграничном районе Германии с Голландией в частном доме живёт. Можно сделать заказ в тамошнем интернет-магазине. За несколько дней что угодно пришлют на немецкий адрес.

----------


## Remarque

> А я даже фильма последние годы не могу посмотреть, не хватает терпения. Если это не что-нибудь вроде "Старикам здесь не место", конечно.
> Сериалы для меня вообще нечто непостижимое. Как современные люди находят на них время, чем жертвуют? Не представляю...


 Да ничем особо не жертвуют) Я тоже в прежние времена не мог терпеть сериалы. Но меня же интересует только ужасы и мистика. Если актёры хорошо играют, то почему бы и нет? Плюс сериала в том, что одна серия в среднем по продолжительности как половина обычного фильма - 45 минут, нередко даже короче. То есть, на просмотр серии ты тратишь в два раза меньше времени. Бывает ещё, что обычный фильм  ужасов интересный, но ты посмотрел его за раз и через полтора часа жалеешь, что он уже кончился, а в сериале много серий. Он даёт чувство умиротворённости)

----------


## Remarque

> Мухомор это гриб для просветления, под нужды отвлечься он не подходит, а псилоцибиновые не везде растут.


 А ты их вообще пытался у себя в ближайшем лесу искать? Думаю, если тщательно исследовать лес, бывая там ежедневно по многу часов в течение недели, то там много чего интересного найти можно)

----------


## Remarque

Вот у меня один знакомый по этой причине в регулярные походы по подмосковным лесам отправляется)

----------


## Remarque

На форуме есть юзер под ником Чувак. Вот он работает (работал?), но даже работа не особо помогает ему, о чём он сам уже на сайте неоднократно писал. Конечно, найдутся те, для кого работа благотворно скажется, но далеко не для всех. Работать за копейки не сделает человека счастливей. 

У меня один из бывших одноклассников в Москве отсидел за решёткой. Вышел на свободу и даже потом хоть и с трудом, но всё-таки нашёл работу. Я ему пишу: "дружище, как дела?", а он отвечает, что всё хреново. Он не рассматривает работу в качестве способа поднять себе самооценку, а разве что для поддержания своего существования, не более.

----------


## Remarque

Да с какой стати мне это делать?) Для этого на форуме есть другие юзеры. Это то же самое, если бы я тебя стал грузить религией) Что бы я этм добился? Ничего. Вот я, например, морально поддерживаю свою знакомую атеистку, как могу. О религиии мы с ней вообще не говорим. Она примерно в стиле эмо и сама уже давно сказала мне, что не будет ничего обидного писать о религии, чтобы ненароком не задеть меня, ведь я к ней хорошо отношусь. У меня свои убеждения, у неё - свои, поэтому говорим с ней практически обо всём за исключением одной-двух тем, не навязывая друг другу своих убеждений)

----------


## Burlesque

> А мне лично помогают отвлечься сериалы. Сейчас смотрю "Ходячих мертвецов". Феникс о них на форуме когда-то упомянула. Решил их посмотреть. И вовлёкся) Жаль только, что она сама куда-то пропала.


 Мне кажется, что Remarque что-то подозревает...)

----------


## Remarque

> Мне кажется, что Remarque что-то подозревает...)


 Между прочим, я уже в первом посте твоей темы заподозрил тебя, когда ты процитировала Раневскую. Уж никак ты без неё не можешь) Кроме того, мне очень подозрительным показалось озвученная тобой длиннющая цифра численности населения на планете. Но я не был уверен на все сто, что это ты, ведь бывают же случайные совпадения)

----------


## Remarque

> Другие стараются, а ты так сказать в противовес их мнению нивелируешь их старания)


 Значит, им нужно удвоить свои усилия) Нечего тут расслабляться на форуме)

----------


## Remarque

Некоторые серии "Ходячих мертвецов" довольно скучные. Много лишних диалогов. Всё время хочется, чтобы кто-нибудь из зомби покусал кого-нибудь из главных героев, но, увы, мутанты вечно оказываются ещё тупее людей, хотя и те особо умом не блещут. Наверное, придётся подыскивать другой сериал. Есть атмосферный сериал конца 80-х "Монстры". Там куча разных историй с чёрным юмором по 20 минут каждая. Довольно атмосферненько, но  моноголосая озвучка конкретно напрягает. И есть ещё сериал "Театр Рэя Брэдберри". Там тоже короткие истории по его произведениям. Сериал тоже снят в конце 80-х. Все более свежие сериалы, которые интересовали, уже пересмотрел. Единственное исключение - сериал "Экзорцист". Ему лет 5 примерно. В общем, выбор небольшой. Походу тоже скоро завяжу с сериалами.

----------


## Remarque

Знаю о нём, но больше одной серии не осилил, испытав слишком сильную антипатию к актёрам.

----------


## Remarque

Есть ещё "Мёртвое лето" про молодёжный лагерь. Его я на одном дыхания просмотрел)

----------


## Remarque

А я даже рад, что в Штатах беспорядки) Может, у них до революции дойдёт, а там негры захватят власть)

----------


## Wasted

> А я даже рад, что в Штатах беспорядки) Может, у них до революции дойдёт, а там негры захватят власть)


 И что? Будет гораздо хуже, чем в ЮАР.

----------


## Remarque

Хуже, но для кого? Для жителей самих Штатов? Зато в мире станет спокойнее. Может, американцы перестанут лезть со своими дерьмократиями в другие страны. Мне доводилось уже общаться в реальной жизни с иракцами, сирийцами, сербами, поэтому я в курсе, что американские военные в тех странах вытворяли.

----------


## Wasted

> Хуже, но для кого? Для жителей самих Штатов? Зато в мире станет спокойнее. Может, американцы перестанут лезть со своими дерьмократиями в другие страны. Мне доводилось уже общаться в реальной жизни с иракцами, сирийцами, сербами, поэтому я в курсе, что американские военные в тех странах вытворяли.


 
Америка (пока что) первая экономика мира. Если ляснется, плохо (пусть и недолго) будет всем. К тому же у них есть ЯО

----------


## Wasted

> Пойду на работу, ахуеть как моя цена вырастит, до небес. Всё держится на трёх китах, умении общаться, внешности и деньгах, всё остальное слишком второстепенно и является лишь приятным дополнением к этим первостепенным важности качествам, коих у меня нет. Всем насрать сколько бабушек через дорогу я переведу, это ни на что не влияет.


 
Ой да сиди и дальше ровно, я больше не буду тебя трогать.

----------


## Wasted

> Хуже, но для кого? Для жителей самих Штатов? Зато в мире станет спокойнее. Может, американцы перестанут лезть со своими дерьмократиями в другие страны. Мне доводилось уже общаться в реальной жизни с иракцами, сирийцами, сербами, поэтому я в курсе, что американские военные в тех странах вытворяли.


 Это не о том ли ты Ираке говоришь, который в 1990-м полез на Кувейт? А сербы не из бывшей Югославии ли, туда тоже не надо было лезть, по-твоему? Советские солдаты тоже творили дичь в Германии в 45-м, если уж на то пошло.

----------


## Remarque

> Америка (пока что) первая экономика мира. Если ляснется, плохо (пусть и недолго) будет всем. К тому же у них есть ЯО


 Это ещё как посмотреть, ведь статистика - хитрая весчь) По ВВП (номинал) на первом месте в мире действительно пока что ещё Штаты, а вот по ВВП (ППС - Паритет Покупательной Способности, который более объективно отражает ситуацию экономики отдельной страны), Китай ещё несколько лет назад обогнал Штаты и лишь увеличивает разрыв. И даже по номинальному ВВП Китай неумолимо сокращает разрыв по отношению к США. Лет через 15-20 обгонит их по этому показателю. 

 А ядерным оружием уже никого не удивить) Оно есть даже у Северной Кореи, пусть и в небольшом количестве. Но и его хватает, чтобы Штаты лишь злобно пищали на КНДР, боясь получить ответку в случае нападения на северокорейцев)

----------


## Remarque

> Это не о том ли ты Ираке говоришь, который в 1990-м полез на Кувейт? А сербы не из бывшей Югославии ли, туда тоже не надо было лезть, по-твоему? Советские солдаты тоже творили дичь в Германии в 45-м, если уж на то пошло.


 Ты походу забыл, что американцы сами же сначала спонсировали иракцев, как прежде и афганцев. Они же не случайно так осмелели. 

В случае с Сербией было военное преступление со стороны стран НАТО. ООН не поддержало их агрессию против сербов. 

А советские солдаты тут вообще каким боком? Немцы совершили за годы ВОВ на порядок больше военных преступлений, чем СССР. Нефига им было вообще нападать.

----------


## Wasted

Насколько я слышал, в Китае около 400 миллионов бедняков, причем по-настоящему бедных людей даже по нашим меркам, от доллара в день.
Насчёт их методологии подсчёта ВВП у меня бо-оооольшие сомнения. Да и опять же: они строят десятки тысяч километров высокоскоростных железных дорог, которые работают в убыток, строят мегаполисы, в которых никто не живёт, и так далее. Все это идёт в копилку ВВП, но толку от этого? Потом, не на подсосе ли у ведущих экономик мира, которые слили в Китай свои производства и стали для них рынком сбыта, он вырос и что станется с ним, если они вдруг восстановят их обратно?

Я уверен, что Китай никогда не обгонит Америку, если только тамошний леволиберальный фашизм, который уже можно наблюдать невооружённым глазом, не угробит некогда великую страну.

Насчёт ЯО вообще глупости написал. Им-то не удивить нынче, конечно, но легче умирать от него не из-за этого не стало. Не зря же именно та самая клятая Америка в начале 90-х приложила столько усилий, чтобы все ЯО бывшего СССР забрала Россия, мне страшно даже представить Лукашенко с атомной Бомбой. А теперь Россия ей так "благодарно" за это гадит и ненавидит ее, хотя "ножки Буша" и кредиты МВФ в свое время спасли ее от голода, про это теперь стыдно вспомнить?


Насчёт Косово: ну так ООН и страшную резню где-то в Африке в свое время прохлопал — забыл точно где, в Руанде, что ли. В Косово тоже была резня и геноцид, и спасибо Штатам, что они ее остановили.
Что ещё? Типа Союз никого не спонсировал и не снабжал оружием?

----------


## Remarque

> Насколько я слышал, в Китае около 400 миллионов бедняков, причем по-настоящему бедных людей даже по нашим меркам, от доллара в день.
> Насчёт их методологии подсчёта ВВП у меня бо-оооольшие сомнения. 
> 
> Я уверен, что Китай никогда не обгонит Америку
> 
> Насчёт ЯО вообще глупости написал... А теперь Россия ей так "благодарно" за это гадит и ненавидит ее


 Не знаю, но что-то с экономикой у тебя не очень) 




> Насчёт их методологии подсчёта ВВП у меня бо-оооольшие сомнения.


 
У кого - у "них"? Данные всех стран по ВВП есть в открытом доступе. И сами китайские методологи на них ни капли не влияют, ведь статистики составляются экономистами МВФ (Международного Всемирного Фонда) и Всемирного Банка. 




> Я уверен, что Китай никогда не обгонит Америку


 
Я ведь уже сказал, что Китай по ВВП (ППС) уже давно обошёл Штаты, а он более объективный по мнению западных экономистов, чем номинальный. Или ты лучше шаришь в экономике, чем они все вместе взятые?

В Китае средняя зарплата уже выше чем в России или Белоруссии. 

Ну это так тебе для размышления) 

По поводу ядерного оружия ты сам глупость написал, первым ни к селу, ни к месту приплетя его к экономике. 

И это скорее американцы ненавидят Россию, судя по социологическим опросам в обеих странах.

----------


## Wasted

> Да как хочешь, просто поделился мыслями. Не вижу в работе ничего такого что существенно бы подняло мне самооценку.


 
В соседней свежей теме психохроника Темпо говорит ему то же самое, что я тебе. Он же для тебя авторитет.

----------


## Wasted

Ремарк, у меня с экономикой как раз все нормально)
Средняя зп в Китае действительно выше — у квалифицированных специалистов. А так там ещё миллионы человек живут, которые промышляют сельским хозяйством и сезонными работами на фабриках за копейки, читал я про таких недавно.
ВВП кто ни будет считать, но ему для расчетов нужна статистика, которую никто, кроме государства, собрать не может, уловил мысль?

Про ЯО я завел потому, что если в США победят чёрные, то будет как в ЮАР, только в тысячу раз страшнее.


Где ты эти опросы нашел, можно пруф? Россия вообще очень мало волнует американцев, открою тебе страшную неприятную тайну) а вот русских Америка волнует очень.

----------


## Remarque

> Ремарк, у меня с экономикой как раз все нормально)
> Средняя зп в Китае действительно выше — у квалифицированных специалистов. А так там ещё миллионы человек живут, которые промышляют сельским хозяйством и сезонными работами на фабриках за копейки, читал я про таких недавно.
> ВВП кто ни будет считать, но ему для расчетов нужна статистика, которую никто, кроме государства, собрать не может, уловил мысль?
> 
> Про ЯО я завел потому, что если в США победят чёрные, то будет как в ЮАР, только в тысячу раз страшнее.
> 
> 
> Где ты эти опросы нашел, можно пруф? Россия вообще очень мало волнует американцев, открою тебе страшную неприятную тайну) а вот русских Америка волнует очень.


 


> ... читал я про таких недавно... Насколько я слышал, в Китае...


 Да уж, много ты там всего читал и слышал про Китай) А тебе не приходило в голову самому туда поехать и посмотреть? Тебя не удивит, что ты сейчас разговариваешь с человеком, который уже бывал в Китае, а? Может, он, о ужас, получше тебя знает, что там в Китае и как?


С со своими знаниями экономики ты сейчас явно пролетел) Китайская экономика проверяется на Западе по самым разным данным, например, по экспорту китайских товаров, которые на себе очень очень чувствительно ощущают западные страны. Их таможни все эти данные фиксируют, ясно тебе, да? Ты вообще знаешь, какие гигантские суммы Китай зарабатывает на экспорте своих товаров в западные страны? Кроме того, Китай является крупнейшим держателем американского долга среди всех стран мира, а это явно свидетельствует о его состоятельности. Китайские фирмы очень актвно инвестируют в западные фирмы и это тоже фиксируется на Западе. 
Ещё раз повторю, что средняя заработная плата в Китае выше, чем в Белоруссии.





> Про ЯО я завел потому, что если в США победят чёрные, то будет как в ЮАР, только в тысячу раз страшнее.


  А ты у нас кто? Великий предсказатель? Ванга нервно курит в сторонке, да? 








> Где ты эти опросы нашел, можно пруф? Россия вообще очень мало волнует американцев, открою тебе страшную неприятную тайну) а вот русских Америка волнует очень.


  На держи ссылку, раз сам гуглить не умеешь: https://www.interfax.ru/world/563940 


64% американцев назвали Россию враждебной США страной. 

На первом месте в рейтинге врагов жителей США оказалась Северная Корея - о ее недружественности заявил 93% американцев, второе место занял Иран (80%)

----------


## Remarque

Кстати, если темпо не устраивает, что ты самоудовлетворяешься, то ты можешь предъявить ему, что он обычный импотент. Судя по всему, так и есть. А ведь для мужчин быть импотом хуже, чем онанистом.

----------


## Remarque

> Почему?


 Потому что другие юзеры не отвергают советы, а ты это делаешь) Соответственно, других это бесит и они кидают тебе предъявы по поводу и без)

----------


## Sickness

> Да нет, не думаю что в этом причина.


 Думаю, в этом. Также, из-за твоей грубости.

----------


## culexus

Есть хороший анекдот на тему поддержки, поддерживающих и поддерживаемых : )

Собрались как-то Большие Сильные Птицы улететь на юг.
Тут к ним подходит Маленькая Слабая Птичка и говорит:
- Ага, Большие Сильные Птицы, вот вы улетите на юг, перезимуете там, вернетесь и будете жить дальше, а я останусь тут и замерзну!

Большие Сильные Птицы ответили:
- Ничего, Маленькая Слабая Птичка, мы возьмем тебя с собой на юг, ты там перезимуешь, не замерзнешь, и будешь жить дальше.

Но Маленькая Слабая Птичка возразила:
- Ага, Большие Сильные Птицы, вот у вас какие большие крылья, вы сможете долететь, а у меня вон какие маленькие крылышки, я не долечу до теплых краев и умру!

- Ничего, Маленькая Слабая Птичка, мы возьмем тебя на свои спины и донесем тебя в теплые края и ты не умрешь, а будешь жить дальше!

- Ага, Большие Сильные Птицы, вот у вас какие большие клювы, вы сможете в теплых краях доставать из-под земли червячков, а вот у меня какой маленький клювик, я не смогу достать червячков и умру от голода!

Большие Сильные Птицы отвечали:
- Ничего, Маленькая Слабая Птичка, мы поделимся с тобой червячками и ты не умрешь от голода, а будешь жить дальше!

- Ага, Большие Сильные Птицы...

- Да пошла ты на ***, Маленькая Слабая Птичка!

----------


## Burlesque

> Да уж, много ты там всего читал и слышал про Китай) А тебе не приходило в голову самому туда поехать и посмотреть? Тебя не удивит, что ты сейчас разговариваешь с человеком, который уже бывал в Китае, а? Может, он, о ужас, получше тебя знает, что там в Китае и как?


 Ахах, Remarque, а вот интересно, если я приму то же средство, что и ты вчера, то смогу силой мысли в Новую Зеландию перенестись?) Я просто в Китай не особо хочу, ахах)

----------


## Wasted

О госсподи, Ремарк, ну и что с того, что ты побывал в Китае? Я в США в глубинке больше года прожил — и однако не считаю себя экспертом по этой стране. А ты побывал где-то, что-то увидел и уже считаешь себя таким? Смешно!

Конечно, американцы, если их спросить, назовут Россию враждебной к ним — и даже на первом месте среди других враждебных. А знаешь, почему? Потому что это Россия вмешивалась в их выборы, потому что это российский президент показывал мультики с российской ракетой, летящей на нечто, похожее по очертаниям на Флориду, потому что это Россия залупается назло всему миру в Сирии, ЦАР и бог знает где ещё. Но среднестатистический американец, если его спросить, услышит об этом иногда в новостях и забудет, их вообще в первую очередь интересуют внутренние проблемы своей страны. А я никогда не забуду, как ехал а поезде из Москвы и попутчик, русский эмигрант, уже более 10 лет живущий в Португалии, просто заебал меня по дороге разговорами про Украину, Америку и как все в мире против Расеюшки. Разница колоссальна.

Ещё раз говорю: средняя ЗП в Китае выше нашей для сопоставимых профессий, но эта статистика не учитывает сотен миллионов реальных нищих. Потом, в Китае у большинства нету пенсий — это тоже нужно учитывать. 
Да, у них очень много денег — денег западного мира, потому что полтора миллиарда человек на вынесенных с Запада производствах вполне ожидаемо генерируют огромный денежный поток, это логично. Насчёт громадных инвестиций в убыточные отрасли или в пустые города ты вот так и не ответил. Просто напомню, что а нашей РБ какой-то период тоже были невероятные темпы экономического роста — а потом оказалось, что наша так называемая "уникальная экономическая модель" была построена на директивном раздувании внутренних инвестиций за счёт внешнего финансирования, и когда его не стало, все ляснулось к хуям. У Китая ресурсов очень много, качать ВВП они могут гораздо дольше.


Твой пассаж насчёт Ванги даже комментировать не знаю, как))

----------


## Sickness

> Да я вроде только нейм нагрубил в ответ на вопрос на что я живу.  Как будто непонятно было к чему она ведёт. Я такой человек, даже на завуалированную агрессию я отвечаю неприкрытой агрессией. Холи мне тоже первая нагрубила. Да мне нахуй ненужно кому-то первым агрессировать, я так никогда не делаю.


 Нет, не только name_pame. Видел и другие примеры. Грубость можно увидеть во многих твоих сообщениях.

----------


## Wasted

> Вот это сообщение где меня простили за моё существование.


 
И это оскорбление, по-твоему?

----------


## Remarque

> О госсподи, Ремарк, ну и что с того, что ты побывал в Китае? Я в США в глубинке больше года прожил — и однако не считаю себя экспертом по этой стране. А ты побывал где-то, что-то увидел и уже считаешь себя таким? Смешно!
> 
> Конечно, американцы, если их спросить, назовут Россию враждебной к ним — и даже на первом месте среди других враждебных. А знаешь, почему? Потому что это Россия вмешивалась в их выборы, потому что это российский президент показывал мультики с российской ракетой, летящей на нечто, похожее по очертаниям на Флориду, потому что это Россия залупается назло всему миру в Сирии, ЦАР и бог знает где ещё. Но среднестатистический американец, если его спросить, услышит об этом иногда в новостях и забудет, их вообще в первую очередь интересуют внутренние проблемы своей страны. А я никогда не забуду, как ехал а поезде из Москвы и попутчик, русский эмигрант, уже более 10 лет живущий в Португалии, просто заебал меня по дороге разговорами про Украину, Америку и как все в мире против Расеюшки. Разница колоссальна.
> 
> Ещё раз говорю: средняя ЗП в Китае выше нашей для сопоставимых профессий, но эта статистика не учитывает сотен миллионов реальных нищих. Потом, в Китае у большинства нету пенсий — это тоже нужно учитывать. 
> Да, у них очень много денег — денег западного мира, потому что полтора миллиарда человек на вынесенных с Запада производствах вполне ожидаемо генерируют огромный денежный поток, это логично. Насчёт громадных инвестиций в убыточные отрасли или в пустые города ты вот так и не ответил. Просто напомню, что а нашей РБ какой-то период тоже были невероятные темпы экономического роста — а потом оказалось, что наша так называемая "уникальная экономическая модель" была построена на директивном раздувании внутренних инвестиций за счёт внешнего финансирования, и когда его не стало, все ляснулось к хуям. У Китая ресурсов очень много, качать ВВП они могут гораздо дольше.
> 
> 
> Твой пассаж насчёт Ванги даже комментировать не знаю, как))


 


Да просто я про Китай знаю не понаслышке. И тем, что ты там жил где-то в американской провинции меня тоже не удивишь. Сестра моего бывшего одноклассника уже больше 20-ти лет живёт в Лос-Анджелесе. И меня тоже в Штаты в гости зовут. Возможно, скоро туда отправлюсь. Виза мне не нужна.

Кстати, раз в Штатах так здорово, то зачем ты вообще вернулся обратно в Белоруссию? Или однообразная жизнь в заспанной амерской глубинке всё-таки не так уж крута, а? 





> Потому что это Россия вмешивалась в их выборы, потому что это российский президент показывал мультики с российской ракетой, летящей на нечто, похожее по очертаниям на Флориду, потому что это Россия залупается назло всему миру в Сирии, ЦАР и бог знает где ещё.


 А вот отсюда поподробней. У тебя есть конкретные доказательства вмешательства России в американские выборы? Или ты это лишь для красного словца приплёл? 

Ты как-то однобоко мыслишь, ведь и американцы уже моделировали ядерную войну с Россией. Или им можно, а русским нет? Надеюсь, их видео сам на ютюбе найдёшь. 

Тут ты очередную глупость ляпнул. Российские военные находятся в Сирии по приглашению легитимного сирийского правительства, а вот американцы там незваные и нежеланные гости. Это уж не западным странам и не тебе решать, кому у них в стране находиться. Сирийцы захотели и Россию пригласили, а вот американцев никто в Сирию не звал. Они там находятся незаконно.




> Насчёт громадных инвестиций в убыточные отрасли или в пустые города ты вот так и не ответил.


 

Это лишь потверждает, что у Китая достаточно денег даже для финансирования любых  своих отраслей и городов вне зависимости от их моментального развития. Они тем самым заботятся о своих жителях. 




> Потому что это Россия вмешивалась в их выборы, потому что это российский президент показывал мультики с российской ракетой, летящей на нечто, похожее по очертаниям на Флориду, потому что это Россия залупается назло всему миру в Сирии, ЦАР и бог знает где ещё... как все в мире против Расеюшки.


 
Знаешь, в твоих комментах проскальзывает плохо скрываемая русофобия. Я же вроде ничего обидного про твою Белоруссию не писал, там зачем ты коверкаешь название России и пишешь прочую фигню о ней? Мне просто уже неприятно читать твои комменты. Либо меняй манеру общения, либо мирно разойдёмся, если не в состоянии использовать конструктивную критику, награждая Россию всякими нелицеприятными эпитетами. Ты ведь уже и в своих прежних постах делал, но я тогда не стал тебе ничего писать в ответ.




> Твой пассаж насчёт Ванги даже комментировать не знаю, как)


 И правильно, порой лучше промолчать. Может, даже за умного сойдёшь.

----------


## Remarque

> Ахах, Remarque, а вот интересно, если я приму то же средство, что и ты вчера, то смогу силой мысли в Новую Зеландию перенестись?) Я просто в Китай не особо хочу, ахах)


 Если тебя не обделили фантазией, то дерзай) Потом обо всём подробно расскажешь.

----------


## Remarque

> Да я вроде только нейм нагрубил в ответ на вопрос на что я живу.  Как будто непонятно было к чему она ведёт. Я такой человек, даже на завуалированную агрессию я отвечаю неприкрытой агрессией. Холи мне тоже первая нагрубила. Да мне нахуй ненужно кому-то первым агрессировать, я так никогда не делаю.


 Да не грубила тебе Холи первая. Ты же ей первый написал в её тему. Её задел твой коммент и она тебе на него ответила. В итоге, вы оба на ваши обоюдные комменты обиделись) Просто у каждого человека разные пороги боли и обиды. Вот ты напишешь что-нибудь, что тебе лично кажется совершенно безобидным, а другой человек на это искренне обидится в силу той или иной причины. То же самое и наоборот, другой человек может написать тебе что-то для него самого совершенное нормальное, а тебя обидит его коммент.

----------


## Remarque

Ну ладно, оставайся при своём мнении) Я просто постарался посмотреть на это более-менее нейтрально. Но у каждого опять же своя правда и свои представления о справедливости.

----------


## Wasted

Ремарк, я начал лишь после того, как ты начал. Зла даже врагу желать нельзя, а ты же вроде верующий христианин?

----------


## Remarque

> Ремарк, я начал лишь после того, как ты начал. Зла даже врагу желать нельзя, а ты же вроде верующий христианин?


 Где конкретно я тебе пожелал зла? Это очередной твой домысел? Наоборот, я предложил мирно разойтись. Или ты в этом что-то обидное для себя разглядел?

----------


## Remarque

> Да при чём здесь у каждого саоя правда, я мог бы разобрать все свои сообщения в её  теме и доказывать что обижаться не на что было. То что я сказал быть человеком невозможно было принять как за оскорбление, я её толком не знаю, ничего о себе в теме по сути не написала, ей себя естественно лучше знать, но я то знать не знаю чтобы оскорблять. То что она выдумала себе обиду не отменяет того что мне она вполне конкретно нахамила.


 Ты ей посоветовал быть "нормальным человеком", а под этим выражением вполне можно понять, что в данный момент она не нормальная. Не знаю, на мой взгляд, такое выражение вполне может задеть.

----------


## Wasted

> Где конкретно я тебе пожелал зла? Это очередной твой домысел? Наоборот, я предложил мирно разойтись. Или ты в этом что-то обидное для себя разглядел?


 
Ну что ты, в трёх соснах запутался? Ты же сказал, что мол хорошо чтобы Америка загнулась, вот меня и задело.

----------


## Remarque

Я не говорил, что хорошо, чтобы Америка загнулась. Тут ты соврал. Я лишь сказал, что хорошо было бы, если бы афроамериканцы захватили в Штатах власть. А что тебя конкретно в этом не устраивает? Ты расист и против того, чтобы в Штатах рулили чёрные?

----------


## Burlesque

> Если тебя не обделили фантазией, то дерзай) Потом обо всём подробно расскажешь.


 Договорились, высылай средство наложенным платежом, о результатах сообщу незамедлительно. 



> Знаешь, в твоих комментах проскальзывает плохо скрываемая русофобия. Я же вроде ничего обидного про твою Белоруссию не писал, там зачем ты коверкаешь название России и пишешь прочую фигню о ней?


 Аргументов катастрофически мало, и Remarque в отчаянии натягивает на себя «белое пальто», в спешке забывая о том, что коверкать названия/имена людей – его собственный фирменный знак в любых спорах).



> И правильно, порой лучше промолчать. Может, даже за умного сойдёшь.


 Сказал Шариков Борменталю)

----------


## Wasted

> Я не говорил, что хорошо, чтобы Америка загнулась. Тут ты соврал. Я лишь сказал, что хорошо было бы, если бы афроамериканцы захватили в Штатах власть. А что тебя конкретно в этом не устраивает? Ты расист и против того, чтобы в Штатах рулили чёрные?


 
Если ты хочешь, чтобы власть захватили именно черные, это тоже расизм, но в другую дырку. Обама уже был президентом, в чём проблема?
Короче, всё, я завязываю с тобой спорить, ты слишком специфический для нормальной дискуссии человек, что и в других ветках этого форума наблюдаю.

----------


## Remarque

> Если ты хочешь, чтобы власть захватили именно черные, это тоже расизм, но в другую дырку. Обама уже был президентом, в чём проблема?
> Короче, всё, я завязываю с тобой спорить, ты слишком специфический для нормальной дискуссии человек, что и в других ветках этого форума наблюдаю.


 Проблема в явной дискриминации чёрных. 

Забавно, что ты напоследок ещё написал про ведение "нормальной" дискуссии, ведь хамил же преимущественно именно ты, выдумав для этого пустяковый повод.

----------


## Remarque

Так ведь уже не первый раз за последние годы американские полицейские убивают чёрного, уходя от какого-либо наказания. Дело просто заминают. В этот раз они всё-таки испугались протестов и предъявили одному из четырёх полицейских обвинение в убийстве, а другие трое избежали адекватного наказания. Да и конкретно этот убитый негр никого ранее не убивал.

Просто в Штатах чёрным намного труднее устроиться на нормальную работу, чем белым. Что бы там ни говорили, но при равных способностях белого и чёрного соискателя вакансии работодатель выберет именно светлого. Чёрных за любую мелочь сажают в американскую тюрьму.

----------


## Remarque

> Договорились, высылай средство наложенным платежом, о результатах сообщу незамедлительно.


 
Да я бы охотно тебе что-нибудь кайфовое выслал, но ведь тебя же повяжут прямо на почте, когда придёшь забирать бандероль) Могу передать из рук в руки, если доберёшься до немецкой столицы, я ведь не жадный. Готов поделиться по-братски, по сёстрински)

----------


## Remarque

> А белых американские полицейские не убивали за последние годы?


 Да убивали, конечно, но разница же в том, что за убийство чёрных американские полицейские обычно уходят от ответственности. И в этот раз им бы всё сошло с рук, если бы не начались демострации. Ты видео этого убийства смотрел? Там негр лежит в наручниках и не сопротивляется, прося перестать его душить, а тот ублюдочный коп  надавил ему коленом на шею. В результате, даже когда чёрный перестал двигаться, уже потеряв сознание, тот полицейский продолжал душить его. Сейчас лишь на одного из четверых полицейских завели дело об убийстве. Тро остальных стояли рядом и не остановили своего коллегу, а значит, они соучастники. Но их просто уволили, хотя справедливо было бы и на остальных троих завести дело. 

И дело в том, что полицейские города изначально попытались выйти сухими из воды, ведь сначала тело негра направили на первую судмедэкспертизу, а она установила смерть по естественной причине. Получается, что полицейские договорились с судмедэкспертами, чтобы те оправдали их. 

Но когда начались демонстрации, власти города вынуждены были провести ещё одну судмедэкспертизу и вот она уже однозначно выявила убийство негра.

----------


## Burlesque

> Просто в Штатах чёрным намного труднее устроиться на нормальную работу, чем белым. Что бы там ни говорили, но при равных способностях белого и чёрного соискателя вакансии работодатель выберет именно светлого.


 У меня коллега по работе был, который как-то рассказал, как его дочь, студентка, летом подрабатывала В США официанткой в кафе. Чёрные там – как наши цыгане, только в разы хуже. Работать не любят, многие имеют криминальные доходы. Нечистоплотные, грязные, после их визита в заведение всегда оставались горы мусора. Наглые, туповатые и агрессивные. Такое вот мнение сложилось…



> Да я бы охотно тебе что-нибудь кайфовое выслал, но ведь тебя же повяжут прямо на почте, когда придёшь забирать бандероль)


 Думаю, до этого дело не дойдёт, потому что тебя повяжут гораздо раньше)



> Могу передать из рук в руки, если доберёшься до немецкой столицы, я ведь не жадный.


 Самое большее, что ты можешь передать, это миньон шнапса, взятый из корзины для бесплатной дегустации)

----------


## Wasted

> Проблема в явной дискриминации чёрных. 
> 
> Забавно, что ты напоследок ещё написал про ведение "нормальной" дискуссии, ведь хамил же преимущественно именно ты, выдумав для этого пустяковый повод.


 Где там дискриминация, ну? Назови факты. Только это не эту леволиберальную полуправду, что черных больше сажают в тюрьмы, чаще убивают и тыды.

----------


## Wasted

Burlesque, так и есть. Они просто уху евшие, большинство занимается криминалом и считает, что белые им должны по гроб за то, что их предки когда-то держали в рабах их предков. Первородный грех, как в христианстве.

----------


## Wasted

Госсподи, да если уж попал в Берлин, там и сам найдешь что хочешь, там вам не тут.

----------


## Remarque

> У меня коллега по работе был, который как-то рассказал, как его дочь, студентка, летом подрабатывала В США официанткой в кафе. Чёрные там – как наши цыгане, только в разы хуже. Работать не любят, многие имеют криминальные доходы. Нечистоплотные, грязные, после их визита в заведение всегда оставались горы мусора. Наглые, туповатые и агрессивные. Такое вот мнение сложилось…
> 
> Думаю, до этого дело не дойдёт, потому что тебя повяжут гораздо раньше)
> 
> Самое большее, что ты можешь передать, это миньон шнапса, взятый из корзины для бесплатной дегустации)


 У меня есть знакомые румыны. Они бы провернули это без моего участия по своим каналам) 


Между прочим, даже миниатюры в немецких супермаркетах платные. Один такой мерзавчик, например, стоит пару евро. А большая бутылка 0,7 л примерно 12 евро. 

А дурацкий немецкий шнапс я вообще не пью.

У меня прежде была приличная коллеция миньонов. Я немало времени и денег потратил, выискивая по инету самые разные сорта алкоголя в миниатюрном исполнении с  его содержимым, естественно. Со временем мне это прискучило. Сейчас от былой коллекции остались лишь бутылочки сливовицы, абсента и фруктовых вин: граната, вишни и айвы. Там миниатюрки самые прикольные, ведь выглядят в виде самим фруктов с подходяшим цветом. 

Позже я коллекционировал мини-флаконы мужских духов, затем и это прискучило. Раздарил их потом своим близким. Затем я перешёл к коллекцинирования экзотических сортов мыла, но и это мне со временем надоело. 

Недавно обнаружил на ибее миниатюры духов из Саудовской Аравии. Один вид уже заказал. Наверное, куплю каждого вида по одному. Их там не менее 30-ти.

----------


## Remarque

> Я правда и сам виноват, просыпаюсь и сразу за экран. Хули мне ещё делать, втыкать в потолок пока глаза не адаптируются после сна.


 Ты давай глазам отдыхать от компа. Хотя бы каждые полчаса закрывай их на 5 минут, если постоянно сидишь в инете. Закрывай глаза и слушай две песни подряд.

----------


## Remarque

> думаешь тот челик будет с кем-то на социофобии общаться? Ему социум не светит как и мне, интеллектуально он может его потянуть, но морально он ему не нужен, он слишком привык быть один.


 Не знаю, но ведь не исключено, что он там встретит хотя бы одного/одну, с кем найдёт что-то общее.

----------


## Remarque

Да как же не отличаются? Для настоящих социофобов настоящая проблема выйти из дома. И они выделаются из толпы мимикой и жестикой. Для них трудно вести разговоры с посторонними, трудно вообще смотреть в глаза малознакомому человеку.

----------


## Remarque

> "одну" с таким же успехом можно искать в любом другом месте, социофобки абсолютно ничем не отличаются от нормальных баб.


 Ну а где конкретно ему или тебе искать, раз вы почти не бываете на улице, но всё-таки не против знакомства? Остаётся только инет. Но не на этом же форуме? Про сайты знакомств вообще можно сразу забыть. Остаются только специальные форумы для социофобов. 
Хотя я на другом форуме когда-то читал историю одного юзера. Он рассказывал, что  во "вк" рассылал под левым ником тысячи предложений женщинам просто пойти с ним погулять. Почти все ему ничего не отвечали, были и те, кто шутили или оскорбляли, но среди всех них реально нашлось несколько особ, кто спонтанно согласился. Но он сам всё испортил, отказавшись, когда они уже были готовы к встрече.

----------


## Remarque

Твоя прежняя и кто ещё?

----------


## Remarque

Да ты сам накрутил себя)

----------


## Remarque

> да нет, мать вывела.


 Вот именно поэтому хорошо жить одному)

----------


## Remarque

> Я если захочу потрахаться, я сниму девочку. А этому да, за пять тысяч рублей, в Москве только хохлушку наверное за такую цену снять, остаётся только знакомится. У вас наверное во всякие кризисы хохлушки за пять копеек за пучок стоят) Мне зачем знакомится, я не умею этих женщин готовить, писал же разговаривал с одной на сз, шаблонные вопросы прошли и я встал в ступор.


 А заразиться от неё не боишься? Читал где-то про случаи на Украине, как проститутка  с ВИЧем специально тайком заражала своих клиентов, мстя им за то, что и её когда-то кто-то заразил.

----------


## Remarque

Конечно, но от проституток вероятность намного больше, учитывая большое количество клиентов.

----------


## Remarque

Сегодня вышла, наконец, 7-мая серия "Ужасов по дешёвке:"Город ангелов", этакого детектива с элементами мистики. Действие фильма происходит в конце 30-х годов в Штатах накануне Второй мировой. Сериал необычный. За одно это ему спасибо)

----------


## Remarque

Предохрание тоже не на 100 процентов надёжно, през же может лопнуть.

----------


## Remarque

Со вчерашнего вечера опять шарю по ибею. В общем, решил перейти на деревянную посуду. Заказал себе уже глубокую тарелку, ложку, нож, вилку из оливкового дерева. Прикол в том, что сделаны они из деревьев, которым уже более 500-ти лет. В израильском городе  Вифлеем есть небольшая фабрика, где производятся вручную самые разные предметы из оливкового дерева. И эта фабрика кооперирует с фирмой в Германии, которая поставляет все эти предмеры на европейский рынок.

----------


## Remarque

Ты тут спрашивал, почему я не особо верю в сайты знакомств. Мужчины туда часто заходят отнюдь не для серьёзных отношений, а просто чтобы с кем-нибудь перепихнуться. Нередко это уже женатые мужчины или состоящие в отношениях, но их всё равно тайком тянет на новые приключения. Женщины же в большинстве своём регятся на сайте, может, и правда в поисках серьёзных отношений, но быстро разочаровываются в тамошнем контингенте потенциальных партнёров. Тем более, что им в вирте часто сносит голову, видя, что практически любой из них поклонники посылают кучу сообщений. В итоге,  их самооценка нередко доходит до небес. По крайней мере, пока они на сайте. Но в результате и женщины редко находят себе на сайтах знакомств будущего спутника жизни, ведь они становятся узлишне выборочными. Бывают, конечно, исключения, когда действительно находишь на сз своего человека, но это бывает редко.

----------


## Liza

> Интересно лиза пошлёт нахер из темы, как холи. Вообще интересно что она мне кинула осуждение за то что сижу на шее матери, в то время как сама хочет найти крепкую мужскую шею, и явно кормиться на этой шее не только кашками.


 У тебя плохо с головой , парниша . Ты сам оставил комент в моей теме, я просто ответила что не тебе судить, чего я хочу , когда сам зависишь от матери , мне вообще по хер на чьей шее ты сидишь или будешь сидеть .

----------


## Liza

> У тебя с головой проблемы, я после этого сообщения написал что попутал тебя с нейм, но видимо дальше этого сообщения не читала и быстрее побежала строчить ответ.


 Я не знаю никаких нейм, лично я тебя ни в чем не осуждаю.

----------


## Liza

> Ты вроде не хотела вести со мной переписку, ну и иди нахер тогда.


 Ебнутый , сам иди на хуй . И не хуй писать в моей теме .

----------


## Remarque

Да ладно вам ссориться. Мирно разойдитесь) Лиза, общайся с другими. Лично я тебе всегда рад)

----------


## Liza

> Ебанутый тем что послал ту кот-я ранее меня послала?) сама ебанашка. Захочу и буду писать, мне насрать чего хочет иждевенка.


 А ты кто сам то , ничтожестово???? Просто уебище живущее за счёт матери , иди давай дворником ебашь, мразота

----------


## Liza

Remarque, мне не интересно мирно общаться , люблю посраться)

----------


## Remarque

Ну ладно) Но модер же не дремлет. Надеюсь, он не станет вмешиваться в ваши разборки с Яну)

----------


## culexus

...и срались они долго и счастливо...

----------


## Remarque

> А во что ты веришь?


 Верю в бога, в справедливость, в близких мне людей) В себя лично не верю, если что. Не люблю самоуверенных людей.

----------


## culexus

...пока модер не разлучил их...

----------


## Liza

> да она какая-то тупая, послала меня и сама в мою тему лезет. ладно если бы креативно троллила, я бы ещё мог понять, а так видно что тупая.


 Ты сам тупое чмо , не хуй про меня писать урод ебаный . Вообще отъебись от меня нахуй .

----------


## Liza

Так какого х.. ты в мою тему полез , чмошник????  Я имею такое же право лезть и твою тему , и загнобить тебя , уебок

----------


## Liza

Иди мразь голодом себя замори , избавь общество от таких отбросов как ты .

----------


## Liza

Тебя в помине не должно ебать сижу я у кого то на шее или нет, не твоё собачье дело , гнида . Ещё только посмей мне что нибудь написать , пидорасина

----------


## Burlesque

Странно, почему tempo именно мне предлагал обратиться к экзорцисту, здесь посерьёзней есть кандидаты) 
Remarque, теперь понятно, что ты КНР так заинтересовался) Вот ты тюньдель)

----------


## Liza

Я уверена, что такому чмошнику как ты, не даст даже самая  стремная баба , так что можешь сменить ориентацию , И тоже стать иждивенцом , может тогда тебе будет не так завидно.

----------


## Liza

> Странно, почему tempo именно мне предлагал обратиться к экзорцисту, здесь посерьёзней есть кандидаты) 
> Remarque, теперь понятно, что ты КНР так заинтересовался) Вот ты тюньдель)


 Тебя что то не устраивает ?

----------


## Remarque

> Странно, почему tempo именно мне предлагал обратиться к экзорцисту, здесь посерьёзней есть кандидаты) 
> Remarque, теперь понятно, что ты КНР так заинтересовался) Вот ты тюньдель)


 Забавно именно от тебя это слышать, ведь ты тоже же любишь говорить всем правду без сиропа)

----------


## Remarque

> Ты буквально мой вопрос понял, я же в контексте обсуждения мест знакомств.


 На мой взгляд, лучше всего знакомиться сразу в реальной жизни. В универе, на улице, в общественном транспорте...

----------


## Remarque

Лиза, в любом случае, ты эффектно вернулась на форум)

----------


## Liza

> Лиза, в любом случае, ты эффектно вернулась на форум)


 Да я вообще то не собиралась никуда возвращаться , просто почитывала , ни к кому не лезла, а тут это недоразумение выскочило в моей теме.

----------


## Remarque

Так скучно же просто читать, порой можно и даже нужно высказаться, чем всё держать в себе)

----------


## Liza

> Так скучно же просто читать, порой можно и даже нужно высказаться, чем всё держать в себе)


 Ну знаешь , мне не нужно , чтобы мне писали такие обсосы как этот . Хуйню мне написал ,ещё и выебыватся , почему я к нему в тему зашла . Пусть идёт дрочит .

----------


## Remarque

Думаю, он хотел тебя потроллить) Но тут же никому из юзеров не запретишь комментировать в своих темах. Вот мне неприятно, когда темпо в моей теме пишет обо мне пишет всякую фигню, но приходотся либо игнорить его посты, либо посылать темпо лесом.

----------


## Remarque

Ну ты же Лизе правда первый грубить начал. 

Смотри, берём твои первые сообщения в её теме: 





> тупая отмаза


 


> удачи в чём, сесть кому-то на шею?


 Разве это обычные комменты? Если бы тебе это написал темпо или ещё кто-нибудь, тебя бы это тоже наверняка задело.

----------


## Remarque

Могу посоветовать несколько вещей) Во-первых, сериал "Мистер Мерседес" по роману Стивена Кинга. Его я реально смотрел на одном дыхании. Во-вторых, серию фильмов "Судная ночь". В-третьих, фильм "Добро пожаловать в Зомбиленд")

----------


## Liza

Таких как ты только отпинать и обоссать , ебучая пидораска.

----------


## Liza

Иждивенка это ты хуева, и мать твоя чмошница , уяснил мразота!!!!

----------


## Liza

В отличие от тебя, гнида , я хотя бы умею работать , а ты просто биомусор. Если бы я была мужиком , я бы правда тебя отпинала и обоссала . Чмо ебаное . Ты никто и звать никак , и твоё мнение на хуй не нужно.

----------


## Liza

> А то что, ты повторно свой анус порвёшь?


 Анус скоро тебе порвут , пидарас вонючий .

----------


## Liza

> чмошник это твой будущий муж


 Чмошник это ты , уебище , ни на что не годное, кроме как оставлять ничтожные комментарии и подрачивать свой вонючий хуй.

----------


## Liza

Тебе люди нормальные написали , что пора ебашить на работу , а не просирать штаны и паразитировать на форумах, так пиздуй работать , упырь конченый ! Не хрен тут ловить жалость к себе , и показывать своё убожество ! Давай пиздуй , может мужиком себя почувствуешь!

----------


## Liza

> А если серьёзно, я такое уёбище как ты даже с доплатой бы не трахнул.


 Я уже написала что ты нахуй никому не нужен , хоть с доплатой хоть без доплаты . Угомонись , твоя судьба быть дрочером .

----------


## Liza

И ещё напоследок , если мне будет нужно,  я пойду и заработаю денег , хоть дворником, хоть кем, а ты , хрен на ножках, будешь всю жизнь сосать свою мать несчастную , я искренне сочувствую , что у неё такой сынок ушлепок.

----------


## Burlesque

> ведь ты тоже же любишь говорить всем правду без сиропа)


 Нет, Remarque, не всем. Например, в твоём случае, я о многом умолчала. Знаешь, это когда человека не хочется расстраивать, и ты не говоришь ему, что о нём думаешь на самом деле).

----------


## Мастики

Так получилось что я немного в курсе того, о чем шла речь в теме. Могу рассказать)

1. Корейская хирургия - не лучшая, а просто бурно разрекламированная. Пластику там пропихнули как элемент престижа, ну как у нас айфон. Теперь даже есть услуга - если не хватает денег на пластику, то хирург может за долю малую сделать вам косметические шрамы в нужных местах, и ты можешь с гордостью их показывать: я не лох-неудачник, я тоже пластику делал! )) Но это не имеет значения, потому что...

2... сужение таза - нихрена не косметическая операция! Кто нагуглит те полтора случая, когда таз сужали по эстетическим соображениям - тот молодец) НО: эти операции делались трансам фтм (из женщины в мужчину) после перехода. Во-первых, при этом вырезались женские органы и в тазу образовывалось "лишнее" свободное место; во-вторых, женский таз изначально спроектирован природой шире мужского, на случай беременности. Здоровому мужику такую операцию мог бы сделать разве что доктор Менгеле - но он, по известным причинам, давно не практикует...

3. Даже сравнительно безобидное вытягивание ног с 2016г. сильно ограничено по показаниям, его запрещено делать людям выше 165см. А в ногах нет никаких жизненно важных органов.

4. Дисмофофобия - серьезное психическое заболевание, оно неплохо изучено. И его доказанная особенность в том, что операции при нем НЕ помогают(((

5 ...потому что в мозгу остается очаг возбуждения,  и при стрессе/недовольстве жизнью активируются привычные нейронные связи. Больному кажется что таз нужен еще уже, или нос не такой, или длины рук не хватает, итд.

6. Но операции на нейронах делать пока еще... а, нет, научились. Это антидепрессанты последнего поколения - назначаются при окр, могут разрывать те самое "привычные" цепочки в мозгу. Нет, они не вызывают привыкания.

7. Но бывают, что и они не помогают. И это очень хорошо)) Нет, я не ошиблась. Не помогают таблетки - это значит что с биохимией мозга все в порядке, а проблема лежит в психологической сфере.
Автор сам знает и понимает, что у него серьезные проблемы (нет, я не буду их перечислять). Они естественно вызывают неприятные ощущения. А мозг утилизирует эти импульсы не на изменение сложной ситуации, а на пустые мечтания (типа выиграть на ставках и этим обеспечить жизнь) или на ненависть к своему телу.
Хотя с психиатрией в вашей стране объективно беда. Тут могу только посочувствовать.
Вот как-то так...

----------


## Burlesque

> Так получилось что я немного в курсе того, о чем шла речь в теме. Могу рассказать)
> 
> 1. Корейская хирургия - не лучшая, а просто бурно разрекламированная. Пластику там пропихнули как элемент престижа, ну как у нас айфон. Теперь даже есть услуга - если не хватает денег на пластику, то хирург может за долю малую сделать вам косметические шрамы в нужных местах, и ты можешь с гордостью их показывать: я не лох-неудачник, я тоже пластику делал! )) Но это не имеет значения, потому что...


 И это всё?) Информативно) «Могу рассказать», хех) 
Рассказать может тот, кто поехал и сделал, и они рассказывают и показывают. И дело совсем не в том, что пластика в Корее – элемент престижа, а в том, что врачи в Корее лучше, у них к медицинскому образованию иной подход, нежели в России, и репутация там важнее денег.

----------


## Мастики

> у меня помимо бёдр много проблем с внешностью, рост, симметрия лица, брови, но колошит меня только таз, думаю при дисморфобии меня бы и всё остальное волновало что не вписывается в стандарты красоты, так что не надо из здорового больного делать.


 Ну все правильно))
Насчет здоровья. Вас не смущает, что ВСЕ, вот вообще все вам говорят, что проблема ваша в голове? Не могут же все вокруг ошибаться? Я не к тому что большинство всегда право, но блин, если все говорят что вы несете дичь и ваши страдания полностью описаны в симптомах заболевания - то может они в чем-то правы? Ну хоть в чем-то?
А так все правильно, больной зацикливается на определенной части тела и болезненно фиксирован на ее "несовершенстве". В Википедии есть список по процентам, на чем зацикливаются люди.
Кстати, по теме форума - у страдающих дисморфофобией вероятность суицида в 45(!) раз выше, чем в целом по популяции. 
Знаете, в сети есть ваш собрат по несчастью, некая Александра Трансер. Она зациклилась на росте (168см - "карликовый" рост, айяйяй из-за него я не могу выйти на улицу, я не могу работать, не имею права на секс (35 лет ей вроде) - могу только сидеть за компом, пить энргетики и Страдать. У нее тоже целый список переделок, но ноги - главный пункт. Так вот, она сделала дорогую и жутко болезненную операцию, подросла до 175 - и... ничего не изменилось. Вот вообще ничего. По-прежнему страдает о своем карликовом росте, что выглядит уже карикатурно, и мечтает об операциях, в том числе и на тазе. А жизнь проходит, да уже почти прошла, навыков общения нет, рабочих навыков никаких, друзей нет, уже даже рейв-пати отменили. на которые она так мечтала съездить. Грустно((( А вот дошла бы до психотерапевта...

----------


## Мастики

Чем обычная работа хуже? Наркоторговцы (закладчики конечно, на другие "должности" посторонних не берут) у нас живут около месяца, а дальше - 8 лет за счет государства. Хотя как у вас с этим - не знаю...

----------


## Мастики

Обязательно сдадут, причем без разницы - закладчиком или организовать свой "бизнес" с нуля. Выжить могут только те, у кого крепкие связи с правоохранителями (и то не факт). У тебя такие есть? Ну вот...
Вообще, делая что-то противозаконное, хорошо бы открыть кодекс и внимательно прочитать последствия. Если они тебя принципиально не устраивают - то ну его нафиг. Я всегда делаю именно так))

----------


## Eduardo87

Не надо идти работать закладчиком, им часто голову проламывают. В общем-то - совершенно правильно делают.

----------


## Eduardo87

А как наличие лодочки для кругосветки освобождает от работы?

----------


## Eduardo87

Я совершенно не разбираюсь в вопросе, но разве не нужно какое-то училище для этого оканчивать?

----------


## Eduardo87

Мечта ваша выглядит вполне реализуемой.

----------


## Мастики

> Я совершенно не разбираюсь в вопросе, но разве не нужно какое-то училище для этого оканчивать?


 Мой постоянный клиент яхту покупал, так что я в курсе)) Каждый яхтовладелец в обязательном порядке проходит курсы капитанов (за свой счет, 35 тыс курсы+диплом), так что там каждый сам себе капитан. Ну и второе - на зиму яхты обязательно ставятся на консервацию, это 500-600 тыс. рублей за сезон. Мой когда с этим разобрался - охренел от расходов, срочно продал яхту и купил катамаран))

----------


## Eduardo87

Для меня другое странно - здесь почти никто ничего и так не пишет. Забанили единственного активного чувака =))

----------


## Мастики

> Для меня другое странно - здесь почти никто ничего и так не пишет. Забанили единственного активного чувака =))


 Так активный чувак а) прямо нарушил правила, прописанные в шапке и ярким цветом выделенные и б) зациклился на своих "несчастьях" и выйти из этого круга не может. Толку-то с его активности...

----------


## Eduardo87

> Так активный чувак а) прямо нарушил правила, прописанные в шапке и ярким цветом выделенные и б) зациклился на своих "несчастьях" и выйти из этого круга не может. Толку-то с его активности...


 А вы здесь много конструктива видите? Здесь почти все на чем-то зациклились, считая что именно у них сама жуткая беда. За мат можно было бы и какие-нибудь предупреждения давать, а ещё лучше автозамену нецензурных слов сделать. Я не защищаю его, если честно - мне все равно.

----------


## Eduardo87

Ну хоть движуха какая-то началась =). Чувствую меня тоже сейчас за флуд забанят =)

----------


## Eduardo87

> я же говорю, если бы не указал причину за мат, указал бы за флуд, я потому и не напрягался на этот счёт. если он не продлит мне бан, я расскажу ещё одну историю про модера, десятилетней давности. я то давно на этом форуме.


 А вот старые истории рассказывать - это уже лишнее. В данном случае Вы только себя унизите.

----------


## Eduardo87

Продам гараж, недорого.

----------


## Мастики

> семь лет жизни положил их-за тебя, ни разу не увидел в живую


 Извиняюсь конечно, но я не поняла: вы за семь лет ни разу не виделись??? 

Поздравляю, что стало лучше с деньгами)) это важно, на самом деле. Новая работа?

----------


## Мастики

Память может и хорошая, но она тебе явно изменяет)) /я про память, а не про бывшую/
Я вообще ничего не писала. В первом сообщении ты попросил меня удалить лишние сообщения, потому что тебя потерли (модератор вроде бы? или сам? не помню...) и в теме остались только мои реплики. Я конечно выполнила просьбу. Ты сказал спасибо, и больше мы не переписывались.

----------


## Мастики

Но у меня нет никакого "мультика" в переписках... 0_0
Впрочем я не спорю, будь по твоему))

----------


## TheEnd

> мне на самом то деле жаль женщин, в том числе и мастики, живут в мире в котором никого не уважают, а если и находят аномальные случаи, не факт что ты такому на хобот сможешь упасть. понятно что если бы захотела, нашла на чей хобот на постоянку упасть, но фишка в уважении, а это уже сложнее квест. женщины недальновидны, умные на короткие дистанции, но глупые на длинной, рубят дерево топором и про себя надеяться что он выстоит. чтобы сделать кого-то сильным, надо лелеять, а не чмырить всем стадом. так нахуй хочется всех послать, я реально свой срок отжил, живу уже лишак.


 Черт подери, а ведь я с тобой согласен. А где живешь? Откуда сьебаться хочешь?

----------


## TheEnd

> в идеале пожить в чужой культуре годик, в условном вьетнаме, хоть какое-то отвлечение от жизни. но самому где-то шляться думаю стрём развлечение, когда не с кем поделиться своими эмоциями.


 Ну если есть возможность пожить во Вьетнаме годик, то по средствам все же особых проблем нет. Ну это не мое дело конечно. Я вот тоже в городочке на Ямале живу, перебрался сюда из Казахстана. Не в восторге, но сьебать возможности нет. Много чего плохого накопилось в голове, благо вечером тренировка, вновь выбивать из башки дурь буду, и так постоянно, пока, наконец, не решусь обрести долгожданный покой. Но так и можно дальше мучиться...короче снова по кругу пошёл, аж плохо опять стало.

----------


## TheEnd

> в пизду эти разговорчики об этой сранной жизни, я видосики с котиками подгоню лучше.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt3X...26zFt&index=12
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS47...&index=4&t=46s
> 
> я каждый раз улыбаюсь при просмотре видео, особенно в том где отряд хладнокровных убийц преследует)


 Тоже улыбнуло) смотрю время от времени тоже. Люблю котов, очень. Ещё пересматриваю часто где они чухаются от огурцов. )

----------


## TheEnd

> janu0320, похвально, что ты за правду так радеешь. Только ведь знаешь, всё зависит от того, кто эту самую правду говорит… Моргенштерн на премии МУЗ-ТВ, или паразитирующий "философ" на су-форуме. Первого можно ненавидеть, презирать, возмущаться его поведением…. Но он ЗНАЕТ, что прав, а ты не сможешь поручиться даже за одно своё слово, призови тебя ответить за базар. Поэтому у него – смело и громко, а у тебя – тухло и неубедительно. Так что, наденьте маску, молодой человек).


 По сути он ведь не навязывает никому своё мнение. При чем тут вообще муз тв с морген как его там? Паразитирующий...хм, да тут основная масса возможно таких, не все просто искренни видимо...

----------


## TheEnd

Всех хуями обложил) придурок) я вообще никакого мнения о тебе, взъерошился то как, ублюдок больной) ладно, смотри и дальше в стену)

----------


## TheEnd

> да да, никакого мнение, только почему-то ответил тому уроду что тут пол форума паразитирующих. если я паразит или ты не умеешь отвечать другим, ну и иди нахуй отсюда, мне ненужно дурачьё которое уродам поддакивает. я не взъерошился, я коротко никогда ни о чём не пишу, если не заметил. иди выговаривай пиздятинки у Яны, жирный ублюдок, чтобы я тебя здесь больше не видел. да лучше на стенку, чем на жирных уродов.


 Улыбает аж все это гавнецо которое ты пишешь) высказывайся и оскорбляй как угодно, главное чтобы тебе легче было от этого, абсолютно похуй.

----------


## TheEnd

Твоё - это только что из твоей жопы лезет, а в твоём случае это рот, ублюдок больной.

----------


## TheEnd

Для таких больных ублюдков как ты не то что тема, форум отдельный нужен, где, с большой вероятностью, ты будешь один, будешь сам на себя срать

----------


## TheEnd

Что тебе она покоя то не даёт? Ты хоть испишись, сам же все равно это читаешь, мразь

----------


## TheEnd

Все. Захлебнись своим дерьмом, собака ты серогорбая.

----------


## yana123

> выход мой собака.


 Или кошка. С кошкой в плане быта проще.
Хотя я тоже собаку хочу, тк в ней больше преданности и привязанности к хозяину. Но живу на съёмке, поэтому без вариантов. С котом-то трудно найти приличную квартиру, потому что все трясутся за свои обои, диваны и прочее (было бы за что трястись!)
Какую собаку хочешь?

----------


## Morpho

> Я тебя пидараса...


 Так меня ещё никто не называл).

----------

